# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent)

## Chris_2k11

Im sorry but how pathetic is she!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's the way she talks!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The other one who played her was better!

----------


## Trinity

What is pathetic is her scheming mother and her obssesion with the fee paying school.  I can't believe that a mother would put one child above another like that!

----------


## CrazyLea

the other one who played her... i couldnt understand her very well.. she was sort of mumbly and quiet.. i much prefer this one

----------


## Trinity

I think that the new Sophie is the spit of the actor who plays her dad.  They are so alike it is spooky.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i like this sophie. i think shes funny the other 1 didn't say anything she was just there. this one's got much more lines.

----------


## Abi

I prefered the other actress, with this ones script. The other one acted more child like, this one is just plain annoying!

----------


## Johnny Allen

This Sophie makes me laugh.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think brooke vincent is a great actress and plays sophie great and is a lot better than any of the 3 sophies there has been and she makes you laugh

----------


## emma_strange

> Im sorry but how pathetic is she!  It's the way she talks!  The other one who played her was better!


she was wasnt she. I cant stand the new ones voice as well

----------


## alan45

i think she is a great wee actress

----------


## chance

seems ok to me  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

> What is pathetic is her scheming mother and her obssesion with the fee paying school.  I can't believe that a mother would put one child above another like that!


i know i mean that is unfair but then agian sophie did go to far

----------


## Abbie

> seems ok to me


me too!

----------


## lil_carla_lou

I think she absolutely brilliant! She has some great lines...much better than all the others IMO.

----------


## Kaydie

I think this sophie is the best, the other one was dead wooden,she used to sound like she was reading instead of acting

----------


## xCharliex

Aww i like the new Rosie, at least she speaks more, definately got an attitude on her though, lol she does make me laugh bless her.

----------


## Lisa321

> i think brooke vincent is a great actress and plays sophie great and is a lot better than any of the 3 sophies there has been and she makes you laugh


I agree. Definatley. The other one did just mumble and whine occasionally.

----------


## alan45

Yes I like her even better than Chesney

----------


## hannah-mj

Until the new one cam in i thought she was still , like , 5 or something! i like the new one because what ive seen of her ( i dont really watch corrie  :Smile:  ) i think she is better , is more funny and also prettier  :Smile:

----------


## kayla05

Yeha she's more grown up now!

----------


## luna_lovegood

This Sophie is so much better, atleast she has a personality! She has some of the funniest lines.

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

i like this sophie.i think shes funny and makes me laugh.i didnt watch corrie a lot to see the old one but i prefer the newish one better

----------


## alan45

She was brill tonight

----------


## RealityGap

I think both the actresses that play the webster girls are great - Sophie is so realistically whiney just like her mum

----------


## luna_lovegood

> I think both the actresses that play the webster girls are great - Sophie is so realistically whiney just like her mum


I like them both too, the Webster family is much more interesting now.

Don't you think Rosie is more whiney than Sophie though? I've always thought that because Sophie doesn't like the snobby attitutes that Sally and Rosie both have. I think Sophie is more like Kevin, especially when they both take the mickey out of Oakhill!    :Smile:

----------


## Kaydie

I dont like Rosie Ive never thought she could act, but sophie is brill,I reckon she looks a bit like kevin

----------


## emma_strange

> Yeha she's more grown up now!


she does seem more grown up

----------


## samantha nixon

i think she was good in tonights episode and i think brooke and helen act great together

----------


## Johnny Allen

My mum seems to think Sophie Webster shouldn't be in high school, Sophie's b-day was november 1994, which would make her only 10, so my mum thinks she should be going up to year 6 not year 7, can anyone help? or is it different up in Manchester?

----------


## Luna

I like this new sophie

----------


## samantha nixon

> My mum seems to think Sophie Webster shouldn't be in high school, Sophie's b-day was november 1994, which would make her only 10, so my mum thinks she should be going up to year 6 not year 7, can anyone help? or is it different up in Manchester?


i dont think its different in machester as its still the same education thing but i didnt no what year she was born in so

----------


## dddMac1

i like the new Sophie they way she talks and Acts i just can't help laughing

----------


## Christina

I definately prefer the new sophie. Why did the old Sophie leave? Was it becasue she didnt fancy a career in acting or something? this new one has definately got more depth than the other one but no disrespect to the actress.

----------


## samantha nixon

she was only in a couple of eps and its cause she didnt want to act i think

----------


## Gabby

I prefer the new one too! She is great :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> My mum seems to think Sophie Webster shouldn't be in high school, Sophie's b-day was november 1994, which would make her only 10, so my mum thinks she should be going up to year 6 not year 7, can anyone help? or is it different up in Manchester?


If Sophie was born in November 1994 she should be in year 6. Your mum's right.

----------


## Jojo

> If Sophie was born in November 1994 she should be in year 6. Your mum's right.


Agreeing with you there - my eldest has just gone into year 7 and he was dec 93

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think this one is better

----------


## Perdita

TEEN terror Sophie Webster is to be the first LESBIAN character in the Street's history, we can reveal. 

Sophie (Brooke Vincent) shatters her new born-again Christian image by dumping her boyfriend to romp with a girl member of her bible study group. 

The tearaway stunned parents Sally and Kevin when she told them she was turning over a new leaf by turning to God. 

But now she's turned again and gone gay-and soon her clean-cut boyfriend Ben Richardson (Lucien Laviscount) will be history. 

Last night our Granada source said TV chiefs were still deciding whether Sophie's lover should be Christian pal Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) or a new character. "The show's bosses want to create a soap representative of society in 2009 and they are acutely aware that they need more gay characters and that they need to tackle more gay issues," said the source. 

Sophie's fling-which will hit screens this summer-means factory worker Sean Tully will no longer be the only gay in Weatherfield. 

Meanwhile David (Jack P Shepherd) is about to stun rival Gary by giving him an alibi as Bill storms into the Rovers accusing Gary of stealing tools. 

Mum Gail is beaming with pride over her son's "honesty" after David and Gary (Mikey North) shake hands. 

What she doesn't know is that it was David who nicked the tools. The drama will be screened on April 13. 

*Time for Corrie to introduce a lesbian storyline, as all other soaps have got them now*

----------

Chris_2k11 (06-04-2009), meggieloo1998 (29-05-2012), tammyy2j (06-04-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think this is a really good move. I look forward to seeing it unfold and hopefully Sophie will be more of a realistic representation than Sean.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm sure Sally would a love a gay daughter  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes about time Corrie started moving on with the times.

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm glad Sophie is getting more storylines these days. Brooke is really good  :Cheer: .

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As long as it's handled properly it should be a good storyline for Sophie showing how she copes with her sexuality. It will be hard for the Websters to deal with Kevin will accept it more than Sally.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm surprised slapper Rosie isnt going try to be bi since she tries everyone

----------


## sindydoll

> I'm sure Sally would a love a gay daughter


its going to be funny..sally will freak it will be worth watching  :Lol:

----------


## RuebenClara

> I'm surprised slapper Rosie isnt going try to be bi since she tries everyone


Lol! I don't think this is a good idea. I think Sophie is too young and rather than it being a serious issue, it just looks like she is doing whatever she can to get attention. I think Sophie is too young to tackle this storyline. It seems as though Corrie will just use this for comic relief.

----------


## Perdita

I think Sophie is at the right age when I imagine she could question her sexuality. I doubt Corrie use this kind of storyline for comic relief, nothng funny about it imo.

----------

CrazyLea (07-04-2009), meggieloo1998 (29-05-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think Sophie is at the right age when I imagine she could question her sexuality. I doubt Corrie use this kind of storyline for comic relief, nothng funny about it imo.


I agree, could be a good storyline.  She's a great actress too!

----------


## RuebenClara

I don't think there is anything funny about it either. I can't see how Sally would take it without her reaction coming across as comical.

----------


## Perdita

She and Kevin will be mortified, Sally especially will worry about what the neighbours think but she tends to be very supportive to her girls once she gets over the initial shock.

----------


## sindydoll

watching sharon marshall and she said it has just been mentioned nothing is certain yet but if it does happen its going to be a long way off yet

----------


## Perdita

BROOKE Vincent has revealed she and her upcoming on-screen lesbian lover Sacha Parkinson have agreed not to use tongues when they film kissing scenes in Corrie. 
The teenage actress plays Sophie Webster in the soap, who is set to have a romance with best pal Sian next year. 

Speaking at last night's Inside Soap Awards, Brooke told TV Biz the pair had already discussed how they will handle the storyline. 

She said: "We've talked about it, we're so close so we'll be alright. I've just told her as long as she sticks to her own side when it comes to the kissing scenes things will be fine. But no tongues!" 

Brooke, 17, added: "I think the story's going to be really good, it's something to get my teeth into and it will take Sophie out of Rosie's shadow. 

"It will also let other teenage girls know they are not the only ones going through it if they are experiencing something similar. 

"Often there aren't as many lesbian characters on TV compared to gay ones so it's a really positive thing for the soap." 

But she admitted her friends and family were shocked when she told them what would happen to Sophie. 

Brooke laughed: "When I told my friends they were like 'shut up!'. My granddad was like 'as long as you're comfortable with it', you know, big gulp." 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...sing-pact.html

----------


## Hannelene

I look forward to seeing this! and also seeing the look on Sallys face she will be wondering what she did wrong in raising her children one is easy and will sleep around and the other daughter is gay. Sally will be upset then understanding worrying what everyone will think

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE actress Sacha Parkinson has signed up for *two years of red-hot action* – as part of the soap’s first` lesbian couple.

The gorgeous blonde, right, plays Sophie Webster’s best friend, Sian Powers.
The gals’ relationship is scheduled to take a passionate turn early in 2010. And that will bring Sacha into an even brighter spotlight.

A Corrie source glowed: “She is definitely the future. She’s young, sexy and extremely talented.

“She’s been in the background quite a bit since she joined the soap. But that’s all going to change!”

Sacha, 17, admits she’s daunted by the prospect of having to kiss pal Brooke Vincent who plays Sophie.

She said: “It’s not going to be easy for us but I’m really looking forward to getting my teeth into it.”

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view...Lezz-is-more-/

*If she has signed for two years already, this is obviously going to be a lasting relationship rather than just a brief fling. How is Sally going to cope *

----------


## Hannelene

Sally will be gutted!

In a way I feel sorry for Sally as she will have so much drama to deal with soon, from her other daugher and husbands affair

----------


## Perdita

> CORRIE actress Sacha Parkinson has signed up for *two years of red-hot action* â as part of the soapâs first` lesbian couple.


If ITV felt they could not show Rosie in a basque and suspenders, I am looking forward to see this red-hot action  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sally will just have to accept it and get used to it won't she. I have to say I really wouldn't of saw this storyline coming..

----------


## Hannelene

Red hot action- wow 
Corrie is changing. I think it would be a good storyline as I know growing up I didn't see any lesbians my age on TV or girls struggling with their sexuality. I hope the writers don't make the storyline too sordid or sexual but home in on the matters that are important.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE fans will see the soap's first lesbian kiss this April.
Religious teen Sophie Webster snogs Sian Powers, despite them both taking vows of chastity.

Sophie (Brooke Vincent, 17) comforts her schoolpal (Sacha Parkinson, also 17) when she splits with her boyfriend Ryan Connor (Ben Thompson), after he tries it on with Soph.

But their sisterly hug turns into a passionate kiss on Friday April 9 - even though they'd taken the chastity vow after becoming pals at church.

Sophie tells Sian: "You are far more important to me than any lad." Sian gasps: "I've got to go" - and runs out of the Websters' house.

A source said: "Sophie and Sian think they're just good friends but their feelings for each other have been growing. Things come to a head when Ryan tries to kiss Sophie.

"Sian runs back to Sophie sobbing - and their emotions take over."

Weatherfield's Hayley Cropper (Julie Hesmondhalgh) was soap's first transsexual character in 1998 - but Sean Tully (Antony Cotton) is currently the only gay in the Street.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Looks like a good storyline.

----------


## Perdita

HERE'S Coronation Street's Sophie Webster sharing a lingering look with best pal Sian Powers - but fans will soon see them sharing a lot more.
The school pals, played by 17-year-olds Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson, are to be Weatherfield's first lesbians.

They get close after Sian splits with her boyfriend Ryan.

And here they are filming the scenes leading up to their first snog - which will air on Friday, April 9.



The Sun

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE fans are in for a shock when Sophie Webster gets support for her lesbian affair from an unlikely source - her sister Rosie. 
The soap's first lesbian storyline will bring the warring sisters together, and Brooke Vincent said she can't wait to start filming. 

Brooke, 17, who plays Sophie, and on-screen sis Helen Flanagan also told of their close friendship and how they wept real tears over screen mum Sally Webster's breast cancer plot. 

Sophie is to fall in love with best pal Sian Powers, played by Sacha Parkinson, 17. And while Brooke admits it will be weird kissing Sacha, she is relieved her co-star is a real-life pal. 

Brooke said: "Sacha and I were friends long before Corrie and I'm so glad it's her. We've been to drama school together and known each other since we were six or seven. 

"She is one of my best friends, which means we've got each other and we're not doing it alone. 

"The story's quite cleverly done. It's going to be implicit, not explicit, and we want that to come across. It's emotional and more about the feelings." 

Rosie and Sophie constantly bicker in the soap, and Helen, 20, reckons her character's reaction to her sister's sexuality will shock viewers. 

She said: "You'll be surprised at how she reacts. She will stand by Sophie. When you love your sister, you support her.

And Brooke said she was thrilled to be involved in the ground-breaking lesbian plot. She said: "It's such an honour to get a story like this at my young age." 

Helen added: "They've given it to her because she's amazing. She's a scene stealer." The girls said the Christmas scenes where their mum - played by Sally Whittaker, 46 - tells her family she has breast cancer were among the most difficult they have shot. 

Helen, who is far more sensitive than her WAG-wannabe character, said: "It was really emotional to film." 


To make sure the Websters - completed by Michael Le Vell as Kevin - weren't in tears for weeks, bosses scheduled the scenes in an intensive block. 

Brooke said: "We got into the role that much, we filmed it all together so we didn't have to come back and re-cry. 

"Sally's like our mum. We're like a little family and if one of us starts crying, the others start crying too." 


And she said of the difficult cancer storyline: "It's just one of those things that you've got to take so seriously. We wanted to get it right because it affects a lot of people." 

The girls - who have played Rosie and Sophie for ten and six years respectively - praised the emotional script and Sally's tear-jerking performance. 

Brooke said: "The writing really made us cry. Sal was amazing in it and her performance led us so much." 

Meanwhile, in real life the screen sisters are helping firefighters save lives by publicising a vital safety message. Brooke said: "It doesn't even take a minute to test your smoke alarm and it could save your loved ones." 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0gtxkTLAs

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

CORRIE lesbians Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson finally have their much-anticipated snog next week.
The pair, who play sexually confused Sophie Webster and Sian Powers, lock lips in a surprise kiss.

It happens in next Sunday's episode - after the pals have been rowing all week about Sian's boyfriend Ryan Connor (Ben Thompson).

When they finally sort out their differences, the teens are overcome by emotion - and end up sharing a smooch.

A source from the soap said: "The snog is out of the blue for both of them. The relief of making friends comes out in a kiss.

"They then have to work out their real feelings for each other."

See the steamy scene in Coronation Street on Sunday, April 11 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

could they think of anything else

----------


## Perdita

Communications regulator Ofcom has cleared one of Coronation Street's recent lesbian screen kisses.

During the Weatherfield soap's 8.30pm instalment on April 23, viewers saw best friends Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent) and Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) finally confess their true feelings for each other, before cementing their relationship with a lingering kiss.

Following the broadcast, ten viewers logged complaints with Ofcom under Section 1 of the broadcasting code, which covers 'sexual material'.

However, after reviewing the material and consulting with programme makers Granada, Ofcom cleared the scenes and took no further action.

The soap's first lesbian kiss between the same characters was watched by 7m two weeks earlier on April 11.

*Some people need to get a life !!!*

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't believe even 10 people complained about this.

----------


## Katy

oh for goodness sake! people need to get out more, Ofcom have got better things to do surely.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'm surprised it was only 10...people are usually quite hysterical about stuff like this.

----------


## Perdita

GREASE-monkey Kevin Webster and wife Sally will go frantic with worry when daughter Sophie goes missing. 

The couple, played by Michael Le Vell, 45 and Sally Whittaker, 47, are distraught when Sophie skips out on college. 

Fans will watch them take to the streets with flyers and posters in a desperate bid to find her. 

Kevin breaks down, sobbing: âSheâs a child. Anything could happen. I just want her home.â 

Sophie (Brooke Vincent, 18) and pal Sian Powers do a runner after their families ban them from seeing one another after their lesbian fling. 

Sophie calls sister Rosie (Helen Flanagan, 19) from a phone box to say she is OK but hangs up leaving no clues as to her whereabouts.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2010), lizann (20-07-2010), tammyy2j (16-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sophie (Brooke Vincent, 18) and pal Sian Powers do a runner after their families ban them from seeing one another after their lesbian fling.


How ridiculous to ban them from seeing each other  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish someone would take Rosie and never return her 

Come on John Stape why dont you and Rosie leave and never return

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has insisted that lesbianism will not just be a passing phase for her Weatherfield character Sophie Webster.

Fans of the ITV1 soap have seen Sophie find love with best friend Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) this year, and the plot returns to the forefront in tonight's episodes when Ryan Connor (Ben Thompson) discovers the truth about the pair's relationship.

In an interview with This Morning today, Vincent was asked whether Sophie's decision to have a romance with another girl is merely "a phase she's going through".

The actress replied: "No. In the story conference, they wanted to point out that it wasn't a phase because it's not a phase to most people.

"We wanted to play it really real and just normal. You have a stereotype of what a lesbian is and it's not always like that."

Asked what the future holds for Sophie and Sian's relationship, Vincent teased: "You're just going to see the ups and downs of it all. Just stay tuned!"

----------

crystalsea (29-07-2010), Dazzle (19-07-2010)

----------


## ezza82

It annoys me when they say fling when its already been confirmed that its long term and that they call her pal. they were friends but now sian is her girlfriend!

----------


## lizann

Didnt they just do this recently enough with Simon Barlow and now again

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street's Rosie Webster hugs missing sister Sophie after tracking down the runaway.
Lesbian Sophie (Brooke Vincent) disappears with lover Sian (Sacha Parkinson) after their secret love affair is rumbled.
But the teens get tired of life in a Sheffield squat and Sophie phones Rosie (Helen Flanagan) for help.
Helped by Jason (Ryan Thomas), Rosie finds Sophie in scenes to be shown later this summer.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0v1S89HiT

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's Rosie Webster hugs missing sister Sophie after tracking down the runaway.
Lesbian Sophie (Brooke Vincent) disappears with lover Sian (Sacha Parkinson) after their secret love affair is rumbled.

But the teens get tired of life in a Sheffield squat and Sophie phones Rosie (Helen Flanagan) for help.

Helped by Jason (Ryan Thomas), Rosie finds Sophie in scenes to be shown later this summer.

CHARLES Lawson, who played Jim McDonald in Corrie, was named yesterday as the narrator of a stage version of the soap.

Corrie! spans the show's 50 years and opens at The Lowry, in Salford, Greater Manchester, on August 12.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0v2kLiqaJ

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...bian-character

----------


## alan45

Rosies reaction to this should be interesting

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE lesbians Sophie Webster and Sian Powers show they're prepared to fight to make things work between them. 
In amusing scenes to air later in the year, the pair have a lovers' tiff when they see the state of the property they are to move in to. 

It all starts when the pair, played by Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson, run away from home after their secret love affair is rumbled. 

They head to a Sheffield squat but are less than impressed with their new shack. 

Eventually, Sophie's sister Rosie finds them after getting a call for help from her younger sibling. 

Squat a palava... 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0vhgC0zMX

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2010)

----------


## Abbie

> Didnt they just do this recently enough with Simon Barlow and now again


yeah but this is a bit different

----------


## Perdita

Phil Collinson has praised Coronation Street for never shying "away from gay issues".

The soap's producer told the Manchester Evening News that Corrie has a "good sort of gay sensibility" and that the ongoing Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent and Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) storyline will continue this.

"We're going to go a long way with this storyline," he told the paper.

"We'll look at sexuality in a much more hard-hitting way, what parents think about it, what the church thinks about it. Life is not going to be as easy as it might have been for Sophie, but it's important to look at prejudice. There are lots of parents out there who have gone through this, and they all deal with it in different ways."

Collinson also lauded the character of Sean Tully - played by Antony Cotton - and hit back at criticism of the factory worker.

"I think what the show has done with the character of Sean Tully is brilliant," he said. "I know Antony gets criticised because people think he's a stereotype of camp, but I think showing a gay man living in Coronation Street and being loved and accepted for who he is, is the most important thing you can do, rather than trying to represent big gay issues, which the show has also done."

The former Doctor Who producer, who came out in his late 20s, further revealed that he felt "incredibly lucky" to have never "experienced homophobia personally".

"I feel very fortunate that I'm in an industry that is accepting. I always say to younger gay people, 'You have got to stand up and be yourself'," he said. It wasn't until I did that the last piece of the jigsaw fell into place for me."

He added: "That's why I hope with characters like Sophie and Sian and the careful way we handle this storyline, I hope it's going to help people out there and show that it's better to be honest."

----------


## alan45

Sophie and Sian's romance is revealed to all in Coronation Street later this month when Claire blurts out their secret on Roy and Hayley's wedding day.

The dramatic moment comes after the childminder finds herself involved in a police investigation surrounding Dev and Sunita's son Aadi, who is hospitalised with a fractured skull shortly after being collected from her house.

Claire is soon forced to admit that she was only with Aadi for part of the day in question - at one point, she left him, Asha and Simon with Sophie and Sian as she was dealing with a family emergency.

Furious to see police attention switching to the girls, Sally confronts Claire and demands to know why she's accusing them.

Later, another row breaks out as Roy and Hayley's wedding guests travel to the ceremony via steam train. Tired of all the aggro, Claire snaps - explaining that she walked in on Sophie and Sian snogging when they were supposed to be minding the kids…

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

LESBIAN lovers Sophie Webster and Sian Powers see their relationship go off the rails when they are outed on a steam train.



As our dramatic picture shows, neighbour Claire Peacock drops the bombshell in front of half the street that she saw them kissing. 



The young lovers are mortified by their outing, which happens on the train taking them all to Roy and Hayley Cropperâs wedding. 


But theyâre not as upset as Sophieâs parents Sally and Kevin. 
The couple canât believe what theyâre hearing and at first Sally refuses to take on board what Claire is saying. 


She turns to Sophie and demands to know what the hell Claire is on about. 


A Street insider said: âSally starts a massive row with Claire over the *possibility that Aadi Alahan received some bruises while in her care. 


âClaire snaps and tells Sally she should be more concerned about her own daughter before telling the packed train that she saw Sophie and Sian snogging the face off each other. Sally canât believe what sheâs hearing and tells Claire sheâs deranged for making up such a lie. 


âBut as soon as everyone turns to Sophie and Sian for answers itâs *pretty clear from their faces that Claire is telling the truth. 


âThe girls have kept their romance a secret for months so to be outed like this leaves them devastated. Sophieâs big sister Rosie loves all the drama as for once sheâs not involved. 


âShe doesnât care that her sisterâs a lesbian and even tells her parents she thinks itâs actually rather cool. 


âOne thingâs for sure, Claireâs bombshell wipes the smile off Sallyâs face. Itâs going to be one hell of a wedding after this.â

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has praised the soap's writers for their approach to her screen daughter Sophie's current lesbian storyline.

Speaking to New magazine, the actress explained that she is glad her character Sally Webster grows to accept Sophie's relationship with Sian Powers in scenes to be broadcast over the coming weeks.

Sophie (Brooke Vincent) and Sian (Sacha Parkinson) became an item earlier this year, kicking off their relationship by sharing a kiss after becoming increasingly close.

Discussing how Sally reacts to the secret romance, Dynevor explained: "At first, she's really shocked and says daft things like, 'I'm not having any dungarees in this house!' But then she becomes quite protective of Sophie and Sian and defends them.

"I'm so glad the writers have done it like that, because at first I wasn't sure Sally would accept it. The fact she's supportive is really good."

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie lesbians Sian Powers and Sophie Webster are branded shameful, unnatural and sinful by an angry church leader in a red-hot new storyline.

The ministers outburst comes hard on the heels of anti-gay tirades by Ken Barlow's homophobic son Lawrence in the ITV1 soap.

And producers predict a storm of protest when the controversial scenes are aired in November.

A Coronation Street source said: They are sure to provoke outrage.

Sian (Sacha Parkinson) and devout Sophie (Brooke Vincent) get the earful when the pastor (Chris Grahamson) first hears about their romance.

He rages: God considers women who choose unnatural relationships over natural ones to be guilty of shameful lust. God puts temptation in our way to test us.

But people like you who abandon God in deceit are sinful in his eyes. Shocked Sian hits back: I thought we were all supposed to be equal in the eyes of God.

If God truly believed what you are telling us, He obviously got it wrong.

If He were around today He would be the first to admit it.

But the ministers rant makes Sophie begin to have doubts which grow when Emily Bishop (Eileen Derbyshire) refuses to slag off the pastor after the girls open their hearts to her.

Torn between her friendship to them and her loyalty to the church, religious Emily tells them: I'm sorry he upset you but I'm not prepared to criticise what he said.

Viewers will be left wondering if this is the beginning of the end for the Streets first ever lesbian couple.

The Corrie source said: Lawrence's anti-gay sentiments broke new ground.

But this dialogue from a respected church leader who should be more tolerant to his followers takes things to a whole different level.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Dynevor has said that her character will stick by her daughter Sophie. 

Viewers have recently seen the ITV soap's Sally Webster deal with the shock of learning that her daughter, played by Brooke Vincent, is in a lesbian relationship. However, speaking to RTÃ Ten, Dynevor said that Sally will be a "supportive" mother and defend Sophie when she needs to.

"I think Sally was really shocked," she said. "I think what she thought was a lesbian wasn't her daughter and I love that about the story, because so many lesbians that I've talked to have said that they've had exactly the same conversation with their mother."

Dynevor continued: "But I love the fact that now she's supporting them. As soon as somebody criticises she's there!

"But she had to go through all those feelings that she's got now to get to where she is because it was just a shock for Sally because that's the last thing that she would have wanted for Sophie."

She added: "She's going to stick up for her daughter, come rain or shine."

The actress also admitted that she is enjoying Rosie's (Helen Flanagan) reaction to her sister's sexuality.

"I love the fact that Rosie just thinks it's all so cool, that her sister is a lesbian," she said.

----------


## Perdita

Sacha Parkinson will reportedly sign a new deal to stay in Coronation Street until 2011.

The actress, who plays Sian Powers in the ITV1 soap, will apparently sign the new contract following the popularity of her character's lesbian storyline with Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent).

A source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Sacha has been negotiating a new deal and is due to sign as soon as the [tram] crash scenes have been sorted. She's storylined well into next year and is one of the soap's most popular young actresses.

"There will be lots of twists and turns over the next few months as their relationship continues and life throws a number of things at both of them. By bringing in a few more lesbians it's only going to further spice things up. Everyone is very excited about it all."

Parkinson first appeared on the soap in 2009.

----------


## alan45

So thats two more that dont get bumped off in the Tram Disaster

----------

parkerman (24-10-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, so much for keeping it all "under wraps" about who dies in the tram crash. How many is that now that we know are safe?

----------

alan45 (24-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

You might like to cast your vote http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...the-Tram-Crash

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street teenager Sophie Webster is to fall from a church roof in a shock new storyline, reports have revealed.

The dramatic incident is expected to air on screen in the spring after Sophie's life takes a downward spiral due to her parents' marriage break-up and new problems in her relationship with girlfriend Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson).

According to The Sun, Sophie will turn to her pastor for support after Sian starts spending time with a girl she met on holiday, making her jealous.

However, when the troubled youngster arrives at the church looking for guidance - having downed some booze for comfort - she ends up in a heated confrontation with her old choir friends, who disapprove of her sexuality.

Drunk and distraught, Sophie will then be seen rushing up to the church roof with the pastor following closely behind. However, he is too late to prevent a terrible accident as Sophie loses her footing and falls onto a parked car below.

Subsequent scenes will see the teen rushed to hospital, but the extent of her injuries and the full consequences of the shock incident are currently unclear.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2011), tammyy2j (28-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Sian leaving?

----------


## LostVoodoo

er...random? are they saying she tries to commit suicide?

----------


## Perdita

I says it is a terrible accident

----------


## parkerman

> er...random? are they saying she tries to commit suicide?


It doesn't seem like it. "Sophie loses her footing and falls"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

poor Sophie I hope she doesn't end up like Jackson on Emmerdale.

----------


## alan45

> er...random? are they saying she tries to commit suicide?





> I says it is a terrible accident





> It doesn't seem like it. "Sophie loses her footing and falls"


Too much of the demon drink methinks



That doesnt look like Communion Wine

----------


## Perdita

SAD Sophie Webster will end up fighting for her life when she falls off a church roof.

The teenage lesbian dices with death after going on a bender.

Sophie (Brooke Vincent, 18) hits an all-time low next month and turns to the bottle in a drunken night of despair.

She goes to church to try to seek comfort, but instead comes face-to-face with a teenage choir whose members poke fun at her by calling her a “sinner” because she’s gay.

That pushes her over the brink and she heads to the roof, where the pretty brunette breaks down as she teeters close to the edge.

The local vicar desperately tries to talk her down, thinking she’s about to commit suicide.

But she slips and tumbles over, landing on the roof of a car parked below.

The shocker comes after a trio of disasters.

First Sophie becomes convinced her lover Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson, 18) has cheated on her with a girl called Chloe while on holiday.

She spots pictures of the two girls together on Sian’s Facebook page and goes into a jealous rage.

Then poor Sophie is left devastated when she discovers her dad has sold their house, forcing mum Sally (Sally Dynevor, 47) to look at new flats away from Weatherfield.

And to top it off, the troubled teen is thrown out of college after falling behind in her work.

It all gets too much and Sophie hits the bottle, with tragic results.

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

Not communion wine

----------


## 3m2y01

I hope Sian is back when this all happens.. just so she can be by Sophie's bedside

----------


## walsh2509

If that Church is like any other , that will be some distance she will falling from and should cause her severe of damage if she survives, which she more than likey will but again it will likely be scratches and bruises.

----------


## Perdita

> If that Church is like any other , that will be some distance she will falling from and should cause her severe of damage if she survives, which she more than likey will but again it will likely be scratches and bruises.


It says earlier that she is left fighting for her life, so there will be more than scratches and bruises

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It says earlier that she is left fighting for her life, so there will be more than scratches and bruises


probably, but then two weeks later she's be as right as rain, this is a soap after all...

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has revealed that she was thrilled when she heard about her character's upcoming roof fall horror.

As first reported last month, the actress's alter ego Sophie Webster is to plunge from the top of her local church in a dramatic new storyline on the ITV1 soap.

Sophie's shock accident occurs as she pays a drunken visit to her pastor amid mounting problems in her personal life.

Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday about the plot, Vincent commented: "I was so excited when I first saw the scripts. I love my job but anything you have to do away from the set on location is always very exciting.

"And then there was the small matter of the stunt. I'd never done one before and had to fall off the roof on to a mat. I really enjoyed filming it but that's all I'm allowed to say. You'll all have to wait to see whether she pulls through."

Sophie is currently at a low ebb on screen as her parents have split up, she has been expelled from college and her girlfriend Sian (Sacha Parkinson) has left for a holiday.

----------


## alan45

Brooke Vincent has revealed more details of the tension which will develop between Sophie and Sian in forthcoming episodes of Coronation Street.

As reported last month, a wedge is driven between the Weatherfield couple when Sophie discovers that Sian is on friendly terms with a girl named Chloe - making her feel jealous.

Although Sian insists that she only considers Chloe as a friend, an irrational Sophie struggles to believe her.

Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday about her character's new storyline, Vincent explained: "Sophie gets it into her head that Sian is cheating on her. She starts acting all jealous and possessive again which really does Sian's head in.

"She's had it tough these last few months, what with her parents getting divorced, and her biggest fear is Sian leaving her. I can kind of understand why she's acting how she is but no matter what Sian says, she just doesn't believe her. 

"They have this huge row and Sian storms off. Sophie is heartbroken but she knows she only has herself to blame."

Sophie relationship problems form part of the build-up to her upcoming accident plotline, which sees her drunkenly fall from a church roof.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has explained why her character Sophie Webster behaves so dangerously in her forthcoming accident storyline.

As revealed back in January, Sophie is to fall from the top of a church after drunkenly climbing on to its roof following an argument with her pastor.

Since details of the plot first emerged, fans have speculated over whether the troubled teenager is making a suicide attempt or if her fall is merely an accident.

However, in a new interview with TV Choice, Vincent confirmed that Sophie does not intend to cause harm to herself but is not thinking clearly due to the ongoing problems in her personal life.

She commented: "I think it's more of a dramatic statement. She's been drinking and she decides to go and see her pastor. She's worried that all the bad things that have been happening to her recently are her punishment for being gay.

"Climbing up on to the roof is just something she does on impulse because she's upset and confused. It's not something she's planned."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's lesbian couple have vowed to quit the ITV1 soap if producers call time on their romance. 

Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson - who play teen lovers Sophie Webster and Sian Powers - insist they will leave the show altogether if 'Corrie' bosses split their alter-egos up, because they think they made a great partnership.

Brooke explained: "'If they split us up, I'd leave. It's made too much impact for them to break it up. It's gone past the line. Me and Sach think we should win Best Partnership at the Soap Awards.

"Too many people have come up to us and said, 'Thank you. Without this, I wouldn't have been able to come out to my parents or have people accept me'.

"There's a pressure to make it 100 per cent believable. Because we're not gay ourselves, it could be like watching someone in a film trying to put on an Irish accent and getting it totally wrong."

The pair - who are the first lesbian couple to feature 'Coronation Street' - admitted they are gradually turning into their characters, and tell one another they love each other "all the time".

Sacha added to heat magazine: "We just come as a pair now. We tell each other we love each other all the time. I think we're really starting to become our characters."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## alan45

CORRIE love cheat Kevin Webster's marriage may be in tatters since wife Sally discovered his wayward ways - but she still gives him a shoulder to cry on.
Sally - played by Sally Dynevor, 47, - booted Kevin (Michael Le Vell) out of their house after finding out the mechanic played away with shop worker Molly Dobbs (Vicky Binns).



And she was furious when she realised Molly's tot Jack was Kevin's son following the tram crash that killed off the mistress.

But when their youngest daughter Sophie (Brooke Vincent) ends up in hospital after falling from a church roof, Sally still lets Kevin cry on her shoulder.

Troubled teen Sophie takes a tumble after becoming jealous of girlfriend Sian Powers' (Sacha Parkinson) friendship with another girl.

She gets boozed up on cider and confronts her pastor thinking God hates her - but after clambering onto the church roof she ends up falling onto a parked car.

Shocked Kevin and Sally are left praying for a miracle for their badly injured daughter.

But will the emotional turmoil be enough to spark a make-up between the pair? Watch the dramatic scenes on ITV1 on Friday.

(c) The Sun

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

Here's Brooke Vincent (Sophie) and Sacha Parkinson (Sian) as you've never seen them before. It's a Playboy  bunny photoshoot for Heat Magazine. There's more pictures of the Coronation Street actresses at the Daily Mail website.

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street's lesbian couple have vowed to quit the ITV1 soap if producers call time on their romance. 
> 
> Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson - who play teen lovers Sophie Webster and Sian Powers - insist they will leave the show altogether if 'Corrie' bosses split their alter-egos up, because they think they made a great partnership.
> 
> Brooke explained: "'If they split us up, I'd leave. It's made too much impact for them to break it up. It's gone past the line. Me and Sach think we should win Best Partnership at the Soap Awards.
> 
> "Too many people have come up to us and said, 'Thank you. Without this, I wouldn't have been able to come out to my parents or have people accept me'.
> 
> "There's a pressure to make it 100 per cent believable. Because we're not gay ourselves, it could be like watching someone in a film trying to put on an Irish accent and getting it totally wrong."
> ...


Coronation Street actresses Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson have *dismissed* reports they'll leave the ITV show if producers ever break-up their on-screen lesbian relationship.

Speaking to Heat magazine, Vincent – who is currently on the cover of this month's DIVA alongside her co-star – was alleged to have said: “If they split us up, I’d leave. It’s made too much impact for them to break it up. It’s gone past the line. Me and Sach think we should win Best Partnership at the Soap Awards.” 

But after a number of newspapers picked up the story and ran it as an ultimatum to producers earlier today, the girls have been forced to clarify that the comments were taken out of context. 

Via micro-blogging site Twitter, Vincent – who plays Sophie Webster – wrote: "CBA with stupid papers today! Get your facts right Bfore you print the paper...". 

Meanwhile, Parkinson added: "As for saying we'd quit...it was a joke!" 

Saving particular scorn for the Daily Mail, who first ran the story this morning, she added: "Daily Mail shoot is awful! I apologise for their total misinterpretation of our interview! And for allowing us to look like Hoe's! Terrible!".

----------


## Perdita

Sacha Parkinson and Brooke Vincent have revealed that Coronation Street's Sophie and Sian will resolve their differences. 

The actresses, who turned up to the Tric awards in London wearing matching Forever Unique dresses, said the girls - whose romance is hanging in the balance after a tiff - would be reunited.

Sacha, who plays Sian, said: "Yes, I think they will and I hope they will and I think everyone else hopes they will too."

Brooke, who plays Sophie, added: "I like them together. I think they're alright."

She went on to say that they felt "privileged" to be part of such an interesting storyline.

She said: "We're so amazed about how the press and public have taken it, because everyone's given us 110 per cent."

Sophie is currently in hospital after drunkenly falling off a roof, upset that Sian was spending time with another girl.


PA

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Here's Brooke Vincent (Sophie) and Sacha Parkinson (Sian) as you've never seen them before. It's a Playboy  bunny photoshoot for Heat Magazine. There's more pictures of the Coronation Street actresses at the Daily Mail website.



By the way. This isn't Brooke and Sacha doing a Corrie shot. It's me and Shiv in our new F1 uniforms we just didn't want to tell you all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street's Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson are begging bosses to let their lesbian characters get MARRIED.
They would be the first women to have a civil marriage ceremony in a soap - but neither wants to wear a suit.

Brooke, who plays Sophie Webster, admits she is worried she could end up being the "butch" one, and has told soap chiefs she'll never cut her hair.

And Sacha, who plays Sian Powers, also wants to be a blushing bride.

The girls, who attended this week's TRIC Awards in London together, love the storyline which has seen their characters' friendship blossom into a same-sex affair.

And they want ITV bosses to prove to viewers the teenagers aren't just "going through a phase" by letting them commit to each other properly.

Sacha, 18, told TV Biz: "They should get married, I don't see why not - it would be great!"


Undercover lovers ... Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson share a bed as on-screen lesbians
Brooke, also 18, added: "I'm well excited. But I'm worried they'll end up putting me in a suit because I always seem to be the one in jeans and trainers. I'm not like that.

"We want to be nice lesbians that look pretty."

Brooke said: "If we get married we'll both wear a dress. I've told them not to make me butch.

"When we first got the storyline I asked them if they were going to make me shave my head and wear dungarees and I thought, 'I can't be doing that!'"

Homosexuality isn't new to soaps but female couples have barely featured since Anna Friel - as Brookside's troubled Beth Jordache - featured in the first lesbian kiss in a UK soap in 1994.

Even Emmerdale's lesbian vet Zoe Tate, played by Leah Bracknell, spent long times celibate before falling pregnant after a one-night stand with a man.

Now Sacha and Brooke want to change all that to prove to viewers that being a lesbian is more than just a "phase".

Sacha said: "Other soaps have touched on gay and lesbian characters - and EastEnders has two gay men at the moment.

"But in terms of lesbians, they have always been in phases.

"That's where Corrie has dared to be different and focus on things that happen nowadays."

Brooke added: "It's a love story really, that's all it is."

Because of their characters' slow-burning relationship - which started to blossom quietly over a year ago - the girls have helped other teenagers come to terms with their own sexuality and tell their parents.

The actresses are overwhelmed with fan mail and viewers thanking them on Twitter for making their own "coming out" easier.

Sacha admitted: "We've had a lot of feedback."

Brooke said: "People are always on Twitter sending us things. I've had a lot of people saying that they're really proud of us.

"Being proud of someone is one thing and your mum and dad being proud of you is another - but people you don't actually know being proud of you is amazing."

When the relationship first hit screens the pair were overwhelmed with attention wherever they went.

However, they admit the intensity has died down and fans no longer mistake them for lesbians in real life.

Brooke said: "I think we've got the message across that we're not actually lesbians so the people are like, 'Oh they are those two birds off Corrie,' instead."

Sacha insisted they've never had a bad word said to them and fans have just been curious and full of questions.

The pair, were good pals from the start and are even closer now. Brooke revealed: "It's like she is the only friend I've got who understands all the aspects of my life.

"Obviously I have got best friends but other people don't understand my work."

Sacha added: "It's been great having a mate.

"Even just having someone on photoshoots and awards ceremonies is amazing. It's brought us closer together. We don't want it to end."

----------


## alan45

Some viewers have complained about lesbian love birds Sophie Webster and Sian Powers in Coronation Street - and Brooke Vincent is not happy about it.

The actress, who plays Sophie, even went as far as to call those who've complained "selfish".

She said that she was delighted with how much positive feedback the plot has attracted, but said she didn't understand why some people had complained.

"I think it's selfish... because things are moving with the times. Nowadays there's nothing wrong with being gay so why not have it on screen?" she said.

But she admitted that it was hard to please all viewers.

"Our viewers go from 70-year-olds to 10-year-olds so it's hard to do a storyline that fits everybody's views," she said.

Sacha Parkinson, who plays Sian, added: "Most of our positive feedback has been from gay people. I think they appreciate it a lot more, it's all been positive. I don't think we've had any negative feedback from gay people...

"It's been older people saying Coronation Street shouldn't have this storyline but I just think that's ignorant if I'm honest."

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Brooke Vincent has lashed out at the Prime Minister over plans to ban gay kisses on TV until after the watershed.
The 18-year-old, who plays lesbian Sophie Webster on the ITV1 soap, accused the PM of not supporting equality.

Writing on Twitter, Brooke said: "I swear David Cameron's meant to be supporting equal rights. I just think if same-sex kisses are what he is prioritising and concentrating on changing, our country's in trouble."

Brooke's comments follow a report that a ban on pre-watershed same-sex kisses may be recommended by an independent review - backed by the Prime Minister.

The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has said that possible plans to ban same-sex kisses on TV before the watershed are "absolutely ridiculous".   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Prime Minister David Cameron will reportedly back an independent review which could recommend that expressions of affection between gay couples be restricted to post-9pm. 

"Like my Corrie co-star Brooke Vincent, I think it's absolutely ridiculous that an independent review - backed by the prime minister - may recommend a ban on same-sex kisses before 9pm," Marsh said in her new magazine column. "David Cameron is living in the dark ages!"

Vincent previously criticised Cameron for supporting the review, telling Twitter followers that he is "meant to be supporting equal rights". 

Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor in Coronation Street, continued: "What's the difference between a kiss between a man and a woman and a gay couple?"

Meanwhile, the actress - who gave birth to daughter Polly Lomas in March - confirmed that she is attending the British Soap Awards this weekend with fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

"Jamie and I are both going and my mum has volunteered to have Polly," she said. "It's the first time the awards have been held in Manchester, which is the only reason I can attend.

"It makes sense because EastEnders is the only soap based down South. It will be nice for us to show them around our patch afterwards!"

DS

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson have predicted that their characters Sophie Webster and Sian Powers have a strong future as a couple.

Speaking to Digital Spy on the red carpet at the British Soap Awards, the pair said they were glad that Tommy Duckworth's recent attempt to woo Sian had failed miserably. 

"As Sian, I'm glad it didn't [happen] because I think everyone expects that - everyone expects either one of them to go straight or whatever, or one of them to cheat," Parkinson explained. "I think they're going to stay together - it's gone past that line where they're going to break up."

The duo also suggested that the rumoured arrival of a new lesbian character may not necessarily have an impact on Sophie and Sian.

Vincent said: "I've heard the same rumour, but it's one of those things where just because she's a lesbian doesn't mean that it's going to affect us. There's a lot of lesbians. There's a lot of straight people on the street. It's just all up in the air and if you want to know what's happening, ask the writers!"

Parkinson added: "We never normally know until it's about to happen! There's no point in asking us, all I'd say is that she better not try it on with my bird, because I'd be gutted!"

----------


## Perdita

David Cameron has denied newspaper reports that he intends to support a ban on gay people kissing on television before the 9pm watershed.

Reg Bailey, chief executive of the Mothers' Union, will next month submit a report to the government on the way children are potentially "sexualised" by cultural mediums, such as TV shows, music videos and adverts.

Several newspaper reports have indicated that Bailey will recommend a ban on same sex kissing on TV in the early evening, which has already led to criticism from soap stars.

Coronation Street's Kym Marsh said that the rumoured ban was "absolutely ridiculous" and accused Cameron of "living in the dark ages".

However, a spokesman for the prime minister told the BBC's Newsbeat that those suggesting he is considering such a ban are "both wrong and being irresponsible".

The spokesman also claimed that the remit of Bailey's review "doesn't include making recommendations as to what should or shouldn't be shown on TV".

All the major soap operas - Coronation Street, EastEnders, Hollyoaks and Emmerdale - now have gay or lesbian characters, but the landmark TV moment came in 1994 when former Channel 4 drama Brookside featured a pre-watershed lesbian kiss. 

Earlier this month, Bailey used Twitter to urge the public not take everything they read in the newspaper reports as fact. 

He tweeted: "Don't believe everything you read in the press. Brookside kiss has never been mentioned in anything the review has looked at."

----------


## lizann

I just read on another post that Dev's daughter Amber comes back and gets with Sophie as Sian leaves

----------


## Perdita

I like Amber and look forward to her return but would not want her to split up Sophie and Sian  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> I just read on another post that Dev's daughter Amber comes back and gets with Sophie as Sian leaves





Looks like it happens next week

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has admitted that her upcoming lesbian love triangle storyline was difficult to film.

Vincent's alter ego Sophie Webster cheats on Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) with Amber Kaliari (Nikki Patel) in the upcoming plot.

She told Bang Showbiz: "It's different to anything I've ever been used to and it's made me actually have to act for the first time.

"I think a lot of my own personality has come into my character for the past eight years and now I'm actually having to really act differently. It's interesting though, and it keeps things fresh."

However, she said of filming romantic scenes with Patel: "Kissing a girl is like kissing a boy. 

"You just close your eyes and hope for the best. It's somebody new that you have to get to know, it's exciting. Hopefully everything will be okay."

Meanwhile, paying tribute to the departing Parkinson at yesterday's Inside Soap Awards, she added: "Sacha is my best friend and even thinking about her leaving makes me want to cry. 

"She's more than just a co-star to me. It's crazy that we've spent so much time working together and all of a sudden she's going to be gone."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street couple Sophie Webster and Sian Powers will attempt to flee Weatherfield together in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.

Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson, who play the pair, were yesterday spotted filming scenes which see their characters about to board a coach to Carlisle together, the Daily Mail reports.

Exact details of the plot twist are currently unknown, but shortly after getting on the coach with their luggage, it is thought that Sophie and Sian may be stopped in their tracks.

Reports suggest that Sophie's mum Sally (Sally Dynevor) and sister Rosie (Helen Flanagan) arrive on the scene just in time and convince them not to leave.

Parkinson is currently filming storylines which build up to Sian's departure from Coronation Street as it was confirmed earlier in the year that the 19-year-old actress had decided to pursue new roles.

Sian's exit storyline has been tipped to revolve around a love triangle which develops as Sophie starts to develop feelings for Dev's daughter Amber (Nikki Patel).

Further details on the attempted runaway twist are expected to emerge later in the year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Brooke Vincent has urged viewers not to blame her co-star Nikki Patel for the troubles that are about to develop on screen between Sophie and Sian.

Sophie has been in a relationship with Sian for over a year, but events take a twist next week when Patel's character Amber Kalirai plants a kiss on her during a drunken night out.

The surprise moment ahead has been tipped to lead into a love triangle storyline as Sophie finds herself torn between Sian and Amber.

Fans are expecting Sian to be left heartbroken in the climax of Sophie's dilemma as Sacha Parkinson, who plays the blonde, has decided to leave the soap.

Vincent told Inside Soap of the upcoming plot: "People keep tweeting saying that Amber is at fault! But it was Sacha Parkinson's decision to leave Corrie and the role of Sian. They can't blame poor Nikki Patel for the role she plays."

She continued: "I've so enjoyed working with Sacha and we've been on such a long journey. We do everything together, so for her not to be here and for her character to not be around is going to take a lot of getting used to. 

"But it's her decision to leave, and I'm happy for her."

Vincent and Parkinson were recently spotted filming scenes which see Sophie and Sian attempt to run away together.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has praised the soap's lesbian love triangle storyline, promising that there are "exciting" scenes ahead as the plot hots up.

The actress's character Sophie Webster will soon be torn between existing girlfriend Sian Powers and rebellious Amber Kalirai (Nikki Patel) in a story which has been tipped to cause heartbreak on the cobbles.

Amber plants a kiss on Sophie during a night out later this week, trying to get rid of a guy who is hassling the religious shop worker. However, a guilty Sophie soon realises that she may have genuine feelings for Amber.

Vincent told itv.com of the storyline: "I think after this kiss, Sophie does start feeling something for Amber. 

"I think she's never been able to put her finger on it before this, and then because it's happened and she's seen that Amber's willing to go that extra mile to just prove something to somebody, I think she kind of likes that. She's kind of in love with the whole Amber attitude."

She continued: "This is the first time that Sophie's ever really been in this situation, so there's a lot of feelings and a lot of arguments. It's going to be very, very, very, very exciting - so you'd better watch it!"

Sacha Parkinson, who plays Sian, will be leaving Coronation Street later this year.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sacha Parkinson has revealed that she is "so excited" over her character's forthcoming wedding storyline.

Sian Powers receives an unexpected proposal from girlfriend Sophie Webster in tonight's double bill of the soap and is immediately excited over the idea of taking their relationship to the next level.

However, Sophie (Brooke Vincent) is hiding a secret as her decision to pop the question is partly influenced by guilt after rebellious Amber Kalirai (Nikki Patel) recently kissed her during a night out.

Parkinson told Celebs on Sunday of the storyline: "Sophie proposes because she's confused by the feelings she's having for Amber. She decides the one thing that will keep her and Sian together is if they get married. But their parents aren't exactly on board, so it looks like things aren't going to go very smoothly.

"I'm not sure what's going to happen after that, but I've heard there's a big wedding in a church with two wedding dresses just in time for Christmas. I'm so excited!"

 

Meanwhile, discussing the response to the character of Sian, she said: "Generally I get quite a nice reaction. People ask for pictures and that kind of thing. Quite often someone will shout, 'There's that lezza out of Corrie'. But I think that's dead funny, I don't think they mean any harm by it."

Parkinson recently decided to leave Coronation Street and her exit is expected to tie in with the current Sian, Sophie and Amber love triangle.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stars Brooke Vincent and Sacha Parkinson have today been filming dramatic scenes for Sophie and Sian's wedding.

In an emotional plot twist, the actresses have been shooting scenes which see Sian flee from the ceremony distraught, with Sophie frantically chasing after her.

The shock moment was filmed out on location in Hale, Cheshire and is expected to air on screen at Christmas.

Coronation Street viewers recently saw Sophie propose to Sian. However, her romantic gesture was partly inspired by guilt as she was confused over her feelings for Dev's daughter Amber (Nikki Patel) after being kissed by her during a night out.

Sian's wedding heartbreak is likely to spark speculation that she will discover the truth at the altar, bringing her relationship with Sophie to an end. Fans are already aware that Parkinson will soon be leaving the soap to pursue new projects.

Below, Digital Spy presents a sneak peek from today's on-location filming, showing Sophie and Sian in matching white dresses and Sophie's sister Rosie (Helen Flanagan) glammed up in a blue number.

----------


## alan45

Love the glimpse of legging in the third picture

----------


## Katy

hahaha! Well spotted Alan!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses were forced to bring in a body double for cast member Katy Cavanagh while filming Sophie and Sian's wedding scenes, according to a report.

Cavanagh, who plays eccentric Julie Carp on the ITV1 soap, was struck down with severe stomach pains ahead of the on-location shoot and had to take time off work, The Mirror claims.

It is thought that Coronation Street chiefs quickly recruited a stand-in for Cavanagh, who was filmed from behind in all of her scenes. Plans to give Julie lines at the ceremony had to be scrapped.

A Coronation Street source told the newspaper: "Viewers won't know it's not Katy because the stand-in looked identical from behind - her hair was styled in the same way.

"She is a very popular member of the cast and people are wishing her a speedy return."

Brooke Vincent, Sacha Parkinson and other Coronation Street stars were spotted filming Sophie and Sian's wedding in Hale, Cheshire last week.

However, reports suggest that the big day does not go according to plan - leading up to Sian's departure from Weatherfield.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sophie Webster will have a bitter clash with Amber Kalirai in a forthcoming episode, a report has claimed.

The pair, played by Brooke Vincent and Nikki Patel, have become close in recent months but will fall out in the aftermath of Sophie's ill-fated wedding day, according to the Daily Star.

Sophie's friends and family gather to watch her tie the knot with Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson) next month, but reports suggest that she doesn't go through with the ceremony as she is confused about her feelings for Amber.

When her relationship with Sian hits the rocks, it is thought that Sophie blames Amber for everything - unhappy that she messed with her head by kissing her on a recent night out.

The newspaper claims that Sophie soon ends up fighting with Amber on the street, before shouting that the shop girl is a secret lesbian in front of shocked residents.

A Coronation Street source commented: "[Amber] can't believe Sophie's dropped her in it. Amber is straight - she's not confused like Sophie's claiming. It creates a massive headache for her because her dad is far from happy."

Coronation Street's cast and crew filmed Sophie and Sian's wedding day scenes on location in Hale, Cheshire earlier this month.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE’s Brooke Vincent has told how the soap’s cast are rallying around troubled co-star Michael Le Vell.

Brooke, 19, lesbian Sophie Webster in the soap, insists the Corrie cast is “100 per cent” behind Le Vell, who is facing child rape allegations which he vigorously denies.

The People have revealed that Le Vell, 47, who plays mechanic Kevin, has *separated from Beverley, his wife of 25 years.

Their plush four-bedroom home in Hale, Cheshire, is up for sale for Â£775,000.

Brooke said: “We all love Michael to bits and are behind him. He’s a great guy.” Dad-of-two Le Vell, on bail until next month, was welcomed with open arms by the cast at last week’s Christmas party.

And Brooke insisted he is getting his life back on track and said: “He’s on top form at the moment.”

And she told The People how she can’t wait to spend Christmas with her soccer star boyfriend, Chelsea’s Josh McEachran, 18.

Lesbian

The pair have been dating since May and Brooke doesn’t mind in the least being branded a WAG.

She said: “At first being called a WAG was a big thing but now it is nothing. Everyone I’ve met and all the other girlfriends are really lovely.

“I get called a lesbian more than I get called a WAG and that doesn’t bother me either. I don’t mind being called a lesbian because it means *people have been watching the *programme and like it. I wouldn’t swing the other way like my character.The high point this year is getting my screen wedding over and done with.

“That was amazing to film. There haven’t been any real low points. I don’t let little things get me down.”

Brooke is looking forward to putting her feet up over Christmas with Josh.

But in the future she is keen to follow in the footsteps of Corrie’s Antony Cotton who was an I’m A Celeb star.

“We are like a big family on Corrie which made watching Antony in the jungle even more exciting.”

But ITV1’s Dancing On Ice and not the jungle tops her wish list. She said: “I’d like to do reality TV, I definitely wouldn’t say no, the jungle is hard and Strictly is hard.

“I think I would like to do Dancing on Ice because you learn something as well.

“I’ve only ever danced in clubs, never on ice, so it would be a challenge.”

The People

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street couple Sophie Webster and Sian Powers take centre stage on the soap next week as their wedding day arrives.

Sophie is hoping that she can put her feelings for Amber (Nikki Patel) behind her by tying the knot with her long-term girlfriend. However, as Sian (Sacha Parkinson) will soon be leaving the cobbles, it looks like the day won't turn out as the pair had anticipated.

Here, Brooke Vincent - who plays Sophie - chats to Digital Spy about the big wedding episodes.

How do you feel about getting a big Corrie Christmas plot?
"It's amazing, because Christmas is a time where everybody's at home and everybody wants to watch Corrie. I've been here for seven years now and to still be in the Christmas episodes is brilliant. There hasn't been a year where I haven't been in the Christmas episodes, which is really cool."

How does Sophie feel about Sian in the build-up to the wedding?
"Sophie just really wants to get married and put all of the Amber stuff behind her. She's trying to make things right in her own head. Sophie feels that when she marries Sian, everything's going to be fine and she won't feel anything for Amber anymore."


What role does Amber play leading up to the ceremony?
"In the build-up to the wedding, Amber keeps getting in the way, but Sophie wants Amber to leave her alone so that she can concentrate on Sian now. The problem is, as soon as Sophie told Amber that she had feelings for her, Amber realised that she had some power over Sophie. So Amber knows that she can manipulate Sophie by threatening to tell people about her feelings.

"Also, on the night before the wedding, Amber takes Sophie outside and tries to kiss her. Sophie wonders what she's doing, but then they get interrupted. That's a relief for Sophie, because we don't know whether she would have been tempted if they hadn't been."

What do Sally and the other Websters think about the wedding?
"Sophie's really pleased, because they are all really, really supportive. At the hen party, Sally makes a speech and says that the family are really proud of Sophie and really proud of Sian. 

"That's the one thing that Sophie has always wanted to hear from her mum, so it's really nice. Sophie's always felt that she's let her mum down and that Rosie's always been the big star of the family, so to hear Sally say this is quite a big moment for her."

Sian's family are a bit less supportive, thoughâ¦
"Yeah, Sian's dad decides that he isn't going to the wedding, which is a bit of a down point for them. When they find out, Sophie suggests that they could postpone the wedding until Sian's dad accepts it. But Sian goes mad over that idea and says that she wants the wedding to go ahead. It's all a bit crazy in the build-up to the wedding - there's lots of ups and downs! But by the time the wedding day arrives, they're both alright."


What was it like to film the actual wedding episodes?
"On the first day, there was a massive buzz - there always is when we're out on location. We were both in these massive dresses, and there was just a really nice vibe as everyone was excited. We wanted the atmosphere to be really nice and really light, as a teenage wedding would be. It was a lot of fun - really, really good."

What can you tell us about what happens in the church?
"To be honest, I think everyone thinks that the wedding collapses in the church and Sophie runs away, but it's not like that. I can't wait for everybody to watch and see what actually happens! A lot of people I've spoken to think that everything comes out in the church, there's a big drama and it all kicks off, but that's not the case.

"You'll have to tune in and see what really happens. It's quite fun, as people know that Sacha's leaving but they don't know how she leaves. People seem to think that her last scenes are the ones at the church, but they're notâ¦"


Sophie and Sian's storyline has developed such a strong following. Did you ever expect it to prove so popular?
"I didn't - I honestly thought that we'd have more flak than praise. The reaction has been such a relief and it's made us so proud to be part of it all. There's so much support on Twitter, and we get presents, letters and cards sent in. To us, that's really, really nice. A lot of people have also said that the storyline has helped them, and there's nothing better than to think that we've helped people by just doing our job."

How has life on set changed for you since Sacha's departure?
"It's mad! We used to do nearly everything together. I think I'll get used to it but I'll definitely miss her. And with Helen leaving, the Websters will just be the three of us for a while. Sacha wants to go off and do different things, and I'm really backing her. I envy her in some ways to get up and do that - it shows that she's committed to what she wants to do. I'm 100% behind her."

Are you hoping that Sophie will stay single for a while once Sian has left?
"Yes, I don't want her to have another girlfriend for a while. In real life, if this happened with a boy, you wouldn't rush into another relationship straight away - so I think it should be the same here. I don't want them to say, 'Well, she's still a lesbian so we'll have to put her with another girl to show that' - because that's really not the case."


You've also asked fans not to blame Nikki Patel, who plays Amber, for Sophie and Sian breaking upâ¦
"Yeah, there's been a lot of people on Twitter saying, 'I blame Amber', but if anything, it's Sophie's fault. Also, Sacha wanted to leave and they've written it so that Sian leaves as the good guy - while everyone else has to pick up the pieces. 

"I know Nikki has had some bad comments from this, but I don't think that's fair at all because she's just come in to do her job. Nikki is lovely. Some people say, 'You only ever talk about Sacha and not Nikki', but that's because me and Sacha is all anyone seems to ask me about. I'm just as good friends with Nikki as I am with Sacha - we get on great. I hope people don't get Nikki confused with Amber and think that she's horrible - as she's really, really not."

Would you like to see Kevin and Sally reunite at some point in the future?
"I really like it when it's all of us together, so I'd like them to get back together. We have a laugh together on set and it's like a real family. In the story, it doesn't really matter to Sophie whether her parents are together or not, but in real life, I'm definitely in my comfort zone with Michael and Sally - they're like my real mum and dad."

Is it nice having your real-life cousin Ellie-Louise Leach, who plays Faye, on set now?
"Definitely. She's like a mini-me! I see her on set a lot and she's loving it. I think she likes the fact that I'm here in case she needs any help - even though we do end up arguing! (laughs) She's lovely, everybody likes her and she's working really hard - she always knows her lines and does a good job."

Will you be tuning in for these big Sophie and Sian episodes over Christmas?
"Yeah, I will be. So much effort has gone into them from the director, the script people, the editors, costume and make-up. I think it'll be really nice to see how it all comes together, because we're so used to filming scenes out of order. I'm looking forward to it!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Nikki Patel is leaving the soap, it has been confirmed.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes as Amber Kalirai, who will exit Weatherfield next month.


Amber was most recently involved in a lesbian love triangle with Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent) and Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson).

"Nikki's part in the love triangle was a huge success, but the producers feel that the character has run her course. Nikki is a professional and she understands, although of course she is disappointed," a source told The People.

Amber will leave the Street after a series of rows with stepmum Sunita Alahan (Shobna Gulati).

A Coronation Street spokesperson added: "Nikki will be leaving us at the end of her contract, but viewers may see Amber again."

Vincent was recently offered a "mega-bucks" deal to stay at the soap.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No great loss to the street. One down eight to go.

----------


## tammyy2j

She should take Sophie with her when she leaves both as dull as dishwater

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2012), lizann (20-02-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't mind Sophie she was just overshadowed a lot by Rawsie.  Her character may change a bit now Rawsie has gone.  I'd rather get rid of Michelle, Carla, Kirsty, Tracy and Stella & crew first.

----------

alan45 (20-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I don't mind Sophie she was just overshadowed a lot by Rawsie.  Her character may change a bit now Rawsie has gone.  I'd rather get rid of Michelle, Carla, Kirsty, Tracy and Stella & crew first.


Great minds think alike.

----------


## lizann

> I don't mind Sophie she was just overshadowed a lot by Rawsie.  Her character may change a bit now Rawsie has gone.  I'd rather get rid of Michelle, Carla, Kirsty, Tracy and Stella & crew first.


I wonder will she drop her lesbo phase now and jump the bones off Tommy or Jason?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Not quite sure why they bothered to bring her back, she hasn't really done much. Plus I remember before she went off to uni she was really sharp and funny and now she just moans.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have rubbished tabloid rumours suggesting that Sophie Webster will question her sexuality again.

A report in The Mirror today had claimed that the lesbian character could "switch her attentions to men" in a forthcoming storyline twist.

The article alleged that Sophie, played by Brooke Vincent, would become confused after her relationship with Sian Powers ended in heartbreak at Christmas.

However, a Coronation Street spokesperson strongly refuted the claims this morning, telling Digital Spy that there are no plans for such a storyline.

The representative said: "There is no truth whatsoever in claims that Sophie will question her sexuality again. We don't know where this rumour has come from."

Sophie's romance with Sian recently hit the rocks as Sacha Parkinson, who played the blonde, left the show late last year.

Nikki Patel, who portrayed Sophie's other love interest Amber Kalirai, has also departed Coronation Street and her final scenes will air later this month.

Coronation Street's portrayal of Sophie's story has previously won the soap praise from lesbian, gay and bisexual rights charity Stonewall. The show won the 'Broadcast of the Year' gong at the organisation's annual awards in 2010.

----------


## N.Fan

Would rather see Sophie leaving instead of Amber.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Brooke Vincent has admitted that she misses former co-star Sacha Parkinson.

The former on-screen lesbian couple, who are close friends in real life, were separated when Parkinson's character Sian Powers was written out of the ITV soap.


The Sophie Webster actress told MSN: "It's just more like work, it's more like I have to concentrate and when she was there I just kind of had a laugh. It is different but I do still enjoy it."

Parkinson had appeared in the Weatherfield serial since 2008. She shed tears while appearing on This Morning shortly before her exit.

Meanwhile, Vincent revealed that she is pleased to still be working with Sally Dynevor and Michael Le Vell, who play Sophie's parents Sally and Kevin.

"They're lovely," the 19-year-old gushed. "Obviously we all have a close bond because we all work together so much. It is really nice and I love Michael and Sally, so I'm quite happy at work at the moment."

Hinting that her alter ego might experience a quieter period in terms of storylines, she added: "I'm kind of enjoying dipping in and out with my character, but I'm quite easy-going about her."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Brooke Vincent has admitted that she misses former co-star Sacha Parkinson.

The former on-screen lesbian couple, who are close friends in real life, were separated when Parkinson's character Sian Powers was written out of the ITV soap.


The Sophie Webster actress told MSN: "It's just more like work, it's more like I have to concentrate and when she was there I just kind of had a laugh. It is different but I do still enjoy it."

Parkinson had appeared in the Weatherfield serial since 2008. She shed tears while appearing on This Morning shortly before her exit.

Meanwhile, Vincent revealed that she is pleased to still be working with Sally Dynevor and Michael Le Vell, who play Sophie's parents Sally and Kevin.

"They're lovely," the 19-year-old gushed. "Obviously we all have a close bond because we all work together so much. It is really nice and I love Michael and Sally, so I'm quite happy at work at the moment."

Hinting that her alter ego might experience a quieter period in terms of storylines, she added: "I'm kind of enjoying dipping in and out with my character, but I'm quite easy-going about her."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has reportedly signed a new six-figure contract.

The deal will keep the actress, who plays Sophie Webster, in the ITV1 soap for another year, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

Vincent was said to be considering taking a break to spend time in London with her Chelsea footballer boyfriend Josh McEachran, but Corrie boss Phil Collinson offered her some major storylines and a pay rise.

He was apparently "determined" to keep her following the departure of on-screen sister Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) and Sophie's ex-girlfriend Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson).

"Everyone loves Sophie, and Phil did all he could to make her stay. They've got some huge storylines planned, including a new love interest, and there's lots more coming up for the Webster family," a source said.

"Brooke is one of the hottest young soap actresses out there and Phil knows that keeping such talent on the show is key to its success in the future. That's why he offered her such a big contract.

"She's only just on six figures but that brings her in line with the rest of the longer-serving cast members. Brooke is delighted and has been telling everyone how happy she is to be staying.

"There had been talks of her moving to London and taking some time out but she loves Corrie and decided she'd sign for another year."

The new contract will see Vincent enter her eighth year on Coronation Street after joining aged 12.

Kym Marsh apparently secured a new three-year, Â£500,000 deal last week for her role as Michelle Connor.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Brooke Vincent has said that popstar Rihanna would be her ideal on-screen girlfriend.

The Weatherfield actress, who plays Sophie Webster, suggested that she hopes her lesbian alter ego finds love in an upcoming storyline.

"She's single and ready to mingle! I'd have Rihanna as her dream girlfriend," she told The Sun.

Vincent also commented on reports that Snoop Dogg and Kim Kardashian could cameo on the ITV soap.

Speaking to Bang Showbiz at the premiere of Magic Mike, the star added: "I think he should [appear], I like Snoop Dogg. And apparently Kim Kardashian wants to be on Corrie as well, so she can come and show her **** off!

"Snoop could be like my drug dealer or something. I'd get addicted to drugs off Snoop Dogg."

She recently stated that she hopes writers don't change Sophie's sexuality in the future.

----------


## Perdita

Sad  Sophie Webster will be told she may never walk again *after a drug-fuelled car smash.

We can reveal the poor lass (Brooke Vincent, 20) will face life in a wheelchair when pal Ryan Connor crashes his car and leaves her for dead.

In horrific scenes to be screened next month, Ryan, high on cocaine, gets behind the wheel, loses control and crashes.
But instead of sticking around, the cowardly drug addict â played by Sol Heras, 25 â does a runner just as the emergency services arrive on the scene.

Weatherfieldâs Ken Barlow (Bill Roache, 80) breaks the news to shocked punters in the Rovers Return. He then returns home to tell wife Deirdre (Anne Kirkbride, 58) and Tracy (Kate Ford, 34) who has been enjoying a romance with the local bad boy.

Sombre Ken tells them: âI bumped into Sally on the way back from the hospital. Sophieâs had an operation on her back.
âSheâs awake but thereâs a chance sheâll never walk again.â

When Deirdre asks what happened, he explains: âShe was with Ryan.
âHe was high on drugs, dodging cars on the road or something. According to Sally he ran off when the ambulance came.â

Ken fears for Tracy following her involvement with Ryan. He warns her: âYou should cast him away without a second thought.â

Corrie insiders says this is going to be one of the biggest storylines of the aut*umn and the fallout will be felt for months.

----------

Glen1 (30-08-2012), tammyy2j (30-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

She will probably miraclously walk at xmas this year or next 

I would hope the writers follow through and keep her in a wheel chair

----------


## sarah c

> She will probably miraclously walk at xmas this year or next 
> 
> I would hope the writers follow through and keep her in a wheel chair


didnt we think she may never walk again when she fell from the Church roof pi**ed??!

miraculously the good lord helped her rise up and walk again then, he will do the same for her here. (after a suitable period of nail biting)......

----------


## sarah c

(after a suitable period of nail biting)......and thus allowing Kevin and Sally to get 'close' over the hospital bed.....putting another reconciliation on the cards!!!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has admitted that researching disability has been personally straining.

Her character Sophie Webster will be left wondering whether she is paralysed next week after being hit by a car during a disastrous night out with best friend Ryan Connor.


To prepare for the scenario, Vincent has visited community support officer Jamie Rhind, who lost the use of his legs after diving into shallow waters and suffering spinal injuries at the age of 19.

Speaking to the Scotsman about her experience with Rhind, Vincent confessed: "It has been really hard and, for me personally â it's been so restraining on what you can actually do.

"You can't put socks on or anything. I just don't know how people cope.


Sophie's storyline was first leaked back in August.

Fans will be left to wonder whether the young shop worker can recover from her accident, or whether she will be confined to a wheelchair for the rest of her life

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has confirmed that Sophie Webster will embark on a new romance.

The Weatherfield actress revealed that her character, who came out as lesbian two years ago, will enter a new relationship early next year.

However, Vincent refused to divulge whether Sophie's new girlfriend is a character already on the street or one from outside the cobbles.

"I can't reveal whether her relationship will be with a new character or an existing member of the street, but it will be with another girl," she told the Daily Star.


Sophie was previously engaged to former best friend Sian Powers (Sacha Parkinson), but showed doubts while reading her vows on their wedding day, leading to Sian's heartbroken departure from Weatherfield.

Reflecting on the groundbreaking plot, Vincent added: "There aren't actually many lesbians on telly, and Sophie and Sian were so young.

"But we made sure we didn't change our appearances or start acting any differently to meet the stereotype."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street kicks off Sophie Webster's big new storyline this evening (October 24) as a night out with Ryan Connor has shocking consequences for her.

Concerned for Ryan (Sol Heras) following his heartbreak over Tracy Barlow, Sophie joins him as he heads out into town. However, it's not long before Michelle's troubled son falls back into old habits as he scores some coke to make himself feel better.

Later, when a drugged-up Ryan walks out onto a busy road and finds himself in danger, a horrified Sophie makes a desperate attempt to get him to safety - only to be knocked down by a car herself.

Sophie is soon rushed to hospital for emergency medical attention, and the aftermath of the accident sees her informed that she may never walk again…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Brooke Vincent, who plays Sophie, to hear all about the storyline and life at Corrie. 

How have you found filming this big storyline for Sophie?
"It's one of those storylines where you read the scripts for it and you think, 'Oh my God!' As soon as I heard about it, I started thinking about how I was going to play it. I had a perception in my head about how we'd film it and what the shots would be like, but once everyone got going, it turned out to be completely different from what I imagined it to be. It's actually been better than I expected.

"It's been a challenging storyline for me because I don't know anybody in this situation - having a spinal injury and being told that you might never walk again. It's not like my lesbian storyline where I knew lesbians in real life and could ask, 'Am I doing this right?' I've just got to trust the writers with what they've given me."

Did Corrie warn you about the storyline quite far in advance so that you could do research?
"Well, when I first got the scripts I wasn't sure exactly what Sophie's injuries were going to be. I'd had a meeting and I knew all about the actual accident, but I didn't know exactly what would happen next, other than that Sophie mightn't be able to walk again. 

"Since finding out about Sophie's actual injuries, I've met a lovely guy called Jamie Rhind from the Spinal Injuries Association (SIA), who uses a wheelchair after being in an accident when he was 19. I spoke to him about his experience, and we've also got a physio on set who's been advising us on what we should and shouldn't be doing."

What was it like to film the actual accident scene on the road?
"It was really exciting. We had a stuntwoman for the actual accident but I also did quite a bit of filming on the road. I say this all the time, but for me your natural reaction when a car is coming towards you is to move, whereas here they're telling you to walk in front of it! It takes a bit of getting used to.

"I always get a little buzz when we're away from Corrie anyway, because you're on-location and it's a bit exciting. It's really good and it feels like everyone works together more when we're out on-location. We're not on the set so we haven't got all the usual facilities, so it's just a really nice atmosphere as we all pull together to make it work."


How is Sophie going to cope with the aftermath of the accident as she hopes to start walking again?
"Sophie's a feisty character. She's one of those people who if someone tells her that she can't do something - in this case that she can't walk - she'll do everything in her power to do it. 

"You'll see a journey for her and there'll be ups, downs and some frustrations. I think it's really nice the way they've written it, because they haven't forgotten that she is only young and there's things that she wants to be doing but she struggles to do them."

What have you learned from doing the storyline so far?
"Well, the other day I had to have splints on my legs, which helps to make the scenes look more realistic. They go under my clothes, but when I sat down and put these splints on, I couldn't get up afterwards. I've had also numerous people take me to the toilet just to pick me back up off the toilet, because I can't do it myself when I have the splints on.

"Really what it's taught me is that you take so much for granted when you can walk. Everyone just thinks that's a normal part of everyday life, but if you take it away, it makes you really appreciate what you have actually got."

Will Sophie be able to easily forgive Ryan for causing this mess?
"Yeah, Sophie's a Christian so she'll forgive anyone! But what she tells Ryan is that the accident has happened for a reason - it can't be for nothing. The fact that Sophie's in hospital is because Ryan was taking drugs, so now he needs to stop. For Sophie, this is the sign that shows Ryan needs to change his ways."


Earlier in the year, the newspapers all said that Sophie would become addicted to drugs. Were you disappointed when that rumour turned out to be untrue?
"No, because I knew it wasn't going to be true! The papers make up all these stories and everyone gets excited, but it was never going to be me. 

"For me, the important thing is that we're putting a story out there which shows that drugs aren't a good thing, I think that's the main issue, whether I'm the one doing it or someone else."

Will Sophie's problems bring Sally and Kevin back together again?
"I hope so! Sophie certainly wants her family to get back together again, so hopefully that's what will happen. Who knows?"

Lloyd's daughter Jenna will be assigned as Sophie's physiotherapist. Does she do a good job with Sophie?
"Yeah, Jenna brings some light to the situation for Sophie - she knows what she's talking about, and she knows what Sophie should be doing. They get on well together, too - they have a laugh and a giggle. Jenna's a really nice physio for Sophie to work with."

Will this be a long-running storyline for Sophie, or will there be a speedy soap recovery?
"I think Sophie's physiotherapy will be long-running. It's a struggle, and the journey that she's going on to start walking without any help will be a long process. 

"Soaps are soaps so we might have to speed it up a little bit as the story continues, but every situation is different. There'll be so many people sitting at home saying, 'Well I didn't do that', or 'This didn't happen to my friend'. But Jamie, who I met recently, told me that there was a lad who had the same injuries as him at the same time, and he was able to recover and walk out of the hospital. Each story is different, and we'll have to wait and see how things turn out for Sophie."

Are you glad that Sophie is getting a new love interest?
"Yeah, I am! I think my main issue was that not every storyline for Sophie needed to be about her sexuality. But to know that there'll be a new girlfriend for Sophie now is obviously really exciting. 

"I can't reveal who it will be, but at the moment, it's more of a love interest than an actual girlfriend and we'll have to see how 

Sophie and Sian had a huge fanbase. Do you think those fans are ready to see Sophie with someone new now?
"No, I don't think they'll ever be completely ready to be honest. Our fanbase was very much for the both of us and the support that we've had from people on Twitter is amazing. There's fanpages and there's people who tweet us all the time.

"But even though Sacha's character has gone, it doesn't take away the work that we did together. We've both had that time of our lives where we did that work together, and for it to have so many fans is a massive accomplishment more than anything. 

"I remember when Nikki Patel, who played Amber, had people on Twitter saying things about her and I thought that wasn't right, because Sophie and Sian were never going to last forever as Sacha wanted to leave. People have to understand that stories have to go on and things change."

Will the Websters be busy at Christmas this year?
"No, it's not us this year! It's not our family. Nick, Leanne, Carla, Peter, Fiz, Tyrone and Kirsty have got big stuff coming up at Christmas. But no Sophie Webster!"

Most fans will know that you visited Kenya this year. Is that an experience that has stayed with you?
"Oh my God, yeah. Every time I look at the pictures, I just smile because it's the best thing that I ever did. When my sister or little cousins or nephews kick off because 'this toy isn't right' or silly things like that, I just say to them, 'They don't have all this in Kenya'. 

"It's crazy. To me, they're so far away from the world that we live in. It was just an amazing experience for me to see it, and I'd go back any day."

Cast members like yourself have stuck with Corrie for a long time. What is it about Corrie that keeps you so happy there?
"The main thing is that we're all like a family here. It doesn't matter what department you're in, who you are, what you look like, whether you're male or female - everyone gets on. 

"As I'm talking to you now, we've just all been in the green room and there's so many different types of people, interests and age groups, and different conversations flying about, but everyone just feels at home. I think that's the nicest thing about working here."

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Jenna Kamara will reportedly be Sophie Webster's new mystery girlfriend on Coronation Street.

Lloyd Mullaney's physiotherapist daughter, played by Krissi Bohn, nurses Sophie over the next few months following her road accident caused by Ryan Connor last night (October 24).

The treatment will bring Jenna and Sophie closer to one another, reports the Daily Star.

An insider said: "She's breaking a serious moral code by getting involved with Sophie. Sophie is in a very vulnerable position following the car accident.

"If Jenna's bosses find out they could end her career. If that wasn't enough, Jenna hasn't come out to her parents."

The source added: "So they may have all these feelings for each other but they are going to have to weigh up whether it's worth the chaos."

The pair are worried that their ten-year age gap will be difficult for their parents to accept.

Sophie's dad Kevin (Michael Le Vell) will apparently also develop feelings for Jenna, further complicating the situation.

Brooke Vincent, who plays Sophie, confirmed earlier this week that there will be a new romance.

In a new interview with Digital Spy, Vincent said: "It's more of a love interest than an actual girlfriend and we'll have to see how it goes."

----------

lizann (25-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

oh lord jenna looks very old compared to sophie

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Craig Charles has predicted that his character Lloyd Mullaney will be supportive of his daughter Jenna's new romance.

Last month, tabloid reports suggested that physiotherapist Jenna (Krissi Bohn) will become a new love interest for Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent) while continuing to help the teenager get her life back to normal after she was injured in a serious road accident.

Speaking on This Morning today (November 19), Charles hinted that Lloyd will be surprised but ultimately accepting of Jenna's upcoming relationship.

Charles confirmed: "She is going to have a relationship with someone on the street, and it's going to be very shocking for Lloyd! 

"How's he going to cope? I think Lloyd's a cool cat, really. I think he just wants her to be happy. But there's going to be a lot of tensions."

Lloyd only discovered Jenna's existence two months ago thanks to a chance meeting with old flame Mandy (Pamela Nomvete), and Charles told This Morning hosts Phillip Schofield and Holly Willoughby that the storyline was partly his idea.

He said: "I did suggest to them just before the 50th [anniversary] that there'd never been a black family on Coronation Street and after 50 years, it would be quite nice to have one. I'm obviously a black character so they could build it around me, and they went away and came back with this story."

Charles also admitted that he will have to take another break from Coronation Street for his role in Red Dwarf if the popular sitcom is recommissioned. He was previously absent from the cobbles for the first half of this year due to his other filming commitments.

He said: "We certainly would like to do [another series]. I think they want to do it, so it should happen. Coronation Street are going to have to let me off for a little while longer.

"We'll see if it works. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. If things are meant to be, they happen. I love playing Lloyd, I wouldn't want to stop playing him.

"I was really rejuvenated when I went back to Coronation Street, because I'd had a little break. Coronation Street is one of those things where it doesn't have a wrap party, it just keeps going on and on like a machine. It was good to go away, do something else, recharge your batteries and then come back revitalised."

Coronation Street continues tonight (November 19) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Brooke Vincent has spoken about the ongoing romance storyline involving her character Sophie Webster.

Sophie has developed strong feelings for her physiotherapist Jenna (Krissi Bohn) following her road traffic accident two months ago. With their sessions coming to an end, Sophie decides to tell Jenna how she feels, not knowing how she may react to her advances.

Talking about how Jenna has helped Sophie after her accident and how the teenager's feelings for her have increased, Vincent told Radio Times: "Jenna has made the ride a lot easier.

"It's been something to distract Sophie from what she is going through. Sophie never dreamt it could happen, but the feelings for Jenna have developed, and it has gone a lot quicker due to the fact that she fancies Jenna.

"It's been gradually growing during the time she has been seeing Jenna. Jenna has seemed very interested in Sophie â she's probably just been being polite and professional, but Sophie has wanted to read much more into it and has made a point of telling Jenna she is a lesbian. She is trying to suss out how Jenna feels."

On why Sophie decides to tell Jenna how she feels, she explained: "She is just constantly trying to be nice with her and trying to push it onto the next level.

"She buys her an expensive present for Christmas, she buys her drinks in the pub - Jenna feels uncomfortable and tells her that she shouldn't doing that as it is crossing the line.

"But Jenna gave Sophie a lift home and Sophie reads a lot into everything Jenna does. So she does think it is time to come clean about how she feels."

Talking about the first kiss between the pair, she said: "Jenna tells Sophie that she's going to move her case to a different physio, and I reckon that Sophie thinks it's because Jenna has feelings for her.

"But Jenna tells her that they have crossed a line and that they are not professional with each other and Sophie just decides to move in for the kill and thinks it is now or never really."

When asked if Sophie gets the response she wanted from Jenna, she replied: "Not at first, but just as it looks as though something might be happening Kevin walks in and ruins it all.

"Kevin blames Jenna because he's embarrassed that he made a pass at a woman who is clearly not interested in men. He can't blame Sophie as she's his daughter. He just feels stupid and he wants to blame someone."

On Kevin (Michael Le Vell)'s threats to report Jenna to her boss, Vincent added: "She is gutted and really angry with Kevin about that. He ruined things for her with Sian and now he's ruining this with Jenna. He knows he is doing it for the wrong reasons too."

Craig Charles - who play's Jenna's dad Lloyd Mullaney on the soap - recently said that his character would find their romance "shocking".

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2olPUVMN8

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Krissi Bohn has revealed that she struggled to find acting work before landing a role in the soap.

Bohn - who plays physiotherapist Jenna Kamara in the ITV soap - explained that she almost quit acting and started a new career as a sexual health worker.

"I don't know how to put it *politely, but I was looking at bums and willies," she told The Mirror. "My acting skills came in very handy. The first time I had to say, 'Lovely sir, if you'd just like to take your trousers and underwear down for me', was hard.

"In my head I was screaming, 'Aagh, willies!' because I'm still a *childish person who can't say rude words without laughing."

However, she later received an email from her agent about a new role in Coronation Street, with her mother helping to pay for her train fare to Manchester from Cornwall.

She said: "I'd done a lot of theatre, but telly was going nowhere and I got a bit disillusioned.

"On the Wednesday I was looking at men's private parts and then on Friday I was in the Rovers Return, the most iconic pub in the world."

Jenna will be seen kissing her client Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent) on Monday's episode (January 7), having previously helped her recover from a road accident.

Talking about the storyline, Bohn said: "Jenna is trying to keep the relationship purely professional, but she ends up giving in to her feelings.

> 'Coronation Street's Brooke Vincent talks Sophie, Jenna kiss

"Sophie kisses her and Jenna responds, but afterwards she knows she shouldn't have done it."

Jenna has also recently discovered that her real father is Lloyd Mullaney (Craig Charles), as her mother had a brief affair with him in the 1980s.

Bohn revealed that the storyline is easy to relate to, as she also doesn't know her real father's identity. She was raised in a Brazil orphanage before being adopted by her white parents in Cornwall.

The actress is currently renting a flat in Manchester with her husband Ben. She said: "I was happy before, but this is the most exciting thing that has ever *happened."

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (January 7) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2HDlKqJLt

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Krissi Bohn has revealed that Sophie Webster offers to lie about her relationship with Jenna Kamara to save her career.

As Jenna's tribunal over her kiss with Sophie (Brooke Vincent) nears, the teenager says that she will take the blame to exonerate the physiotherapist.

"Jenna realises then how much Sophie really cares for her and what a kind-hearted person she is," Bohn told ITV. "She's prepared to put herself on the line and say to everyone she made it up when she's going to end up looking like the bad guy.

"The fact that she's willing to do that for Jenna really opens her eyes, she's willing to lie for her when Jenna won't even stand up and tell the truth.

"At first she thinks Sophie's said it on a whim but she realises she has thought it through and maybe Sophie's a lot maturer than she first thought."

Speaking of Jenna's decision to tell Lloyd about her sexuality, Bohn added: "Through getting to know Lloyd, Jenna's realised that he's a really nice person, he doesn't judge anyone and he's willing to listen.

"He gives her the space to say what she wants to say and he's really supportive when she tells him the truth, he makes it clear that she's his daughter and he'll stand by her whatever she does.

"He doesn't tell her to lie to the tribunal, he doesn't say tell the truth, he just tells her to go with her heart."

On Sophie and Jenna's future, she continued: "At the time of coming out of the tribunal Jenna's main concerns are sorting out her career and sorting out her family. I don't think she's got the head space for a relationship after everything that's happened."

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Sacha Parkinson has said that she feels "fortunate" to have found success away from the soap.

The actress bowed out from her role as Weatherfield's Sian Powers in late 2011, but made a return to screens last night (March 5) in new BBC Three drama The Crash.

Parkinson told the Manchester Evening News: "I've been so happy and fortunate to do something a bit different since leaving Corrie - it's nice that people have given me a chance. When you're in something that's in the public eye so much, sometimes they can't see beyond that role.

"But to get better, the only way you can progress is through different experiences, to go away and learn more."

The Crash is inspired by real events, telling the story of a group of young friends who are involved in a devastating car accident.

Parkinson added: "I've been lucky enough never to have seen a crash in real life, but when I saw the whole crash scene for the show, it was really quite frightening.

"It's made me realise you're not invincible behind the wheel of a car."

Parkinson's Coronation Street character appeared on the soap for nearly three years and was Sophie Webster's first girlfriend.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has reportedly signed a new contract to stay in the soap.

The actress, who has played Sophie Webster since she was 12 years old, was also given a pay rise by producer Stuart Blackburn, the Daily Star Sunday claims.

A source said: "We've all watched Brooke grow up on screen. She was just a kid when she first joined the Street. 

"Stuart was desperate to keep her and wasted no time getting her to sign a new deal. He's given her a pay rise and promised her some big storylines over the next few months.

"She is part of one of the Street's most established families and Sophie is Weatherfield's first lesbian *character."

The insider added: "Brooke is always so bubbly and sweet. There's never any diva-like behaviour from her. That was one of the reasons Stuart was not going to let her go.

"The new deal means she's got even more to celebrate this week. Brooke is really excited about turning 21 and is determined to make the most of it."

Vincent recently said that she has become an agony aunt for viewers struggling with their sexuality.

----------


## alan45

Brooke Vincent has confirmed that her Coronation Street character is to have a new love interest.

The actress, who plays Sophie Webster, revealed that her new co-star will join the ITV soap at Christmas.

She told the Daily Star Sunday: "Things are going to get interesting for Sophie. There's a new character coming into the show that is really going to shake things up." 

The soap's bosses have denied reports that the newcomer is former Waterloo Road star Chelsee Healey, confirming that the part has been given to an unknown actress.

Healey expressed her desire to join the long-running series in August, saying that a role on the soap would be "amazing".

Vincent admitted she doesn't know the long-term plans for her character but trusts the show's writers with Sophie's story arc.

"I just go with the flow. I trust the writers to do what is right," she said.

"For example, my lesbian storyline - I didn't see that coming at all but that was really good. The writers really do know best."

The 21-year-old, who joined Coronation Street when she was 12, renewed her contract for a further two years in June.

----------


## alan45

Brooke Vincent has confirmed that her Coronation Street character is to have a new love interest.

The actress, who plays Sophie Webster, revealed that her new co-star will join the ITV soap at Christmas.

She told the Daily Star Sunday: "Things are going to get interesting for Sophie. There's a new character coming into the show that is really going to shake things up." 

The soap's bosses have denied reports that the newcomer is former Waterloo Road star Chelsee Healey, confirming that the part has been given to an unknown actress.

Healey expressed her desire to join the long-running series in August, saying that a role on the soap would be "amazing".

Vincent admitted she doesn't know the long-term plans for her character but trusts the show's writers with Sophie's story arc.

"I just go with the flow. I trust the writers to do what is right," she said.

"For example, my lesbian storyline - I didn't see that coming at all but that was really good. The writers really do know best."

The 21-year-old, who joined Coronation Street when she was 12, renewed her contract for a further two years in June.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sophie Webster reaches out to newcomer Maddie Heath next week after they have shared their first kiss together.

Sophie is interested in pursuing things with Maddie (Amy Kelly) after realising that the tearaway has feelings for her, but she soon discovers that it won't be easy to convince troubled Maddie to let her guard down.

Here, Brooke Vincent - who plays Sophie - offers her thoughts on the latest romance storyline for her character.

How does Sophie feel when Maddie kisses her?
"When Maddie kisses her, it's a bit of a shock for Sophie. She's not shocked in a bad way, though - she's more shocked in a way that she wanted Maddie to kiss her but wasn't really expecting it. Because it all happened so quickly and because Maddie is not very good at talking about her feelings or opening up, she just runs away. It's very confusing for Sophie."

What happens when Sophie later meets Maddie to talk about the kiss?
"Sophie arranges to meet Maddie on the Rec and they speak about the kiss. Sophie feels she's just about getting through to Maddie, but Sally turns up which makes Maddie flustered and she runs off. Sophie's really confused and frustrated at this point, so her and Sally follow Maddie to a flat. She gets a bit of a shock when a woman answers the door, not Maddie."

What happens next?
"They learn that the woman who answered the door is Maddie's mum and that her mum isn't very stable. They also find out that Maddie has a little brother in foster care. Sophie notices that Maddie is quite sensitive towards her mum. She's usually quite feisty and hard-faced to Sophie, but in front of her mum she's quite quiet and loving and soft. It's an eye-opener to Sophie and Sally. I think it's the first time Sally actually feels sorry for Maddie."

Does Sophie tell Maddie how she feels about her?
"No, she doesn't really. She just wants to help her. I think Sophie is a bit of a saint and is addicted to helping people, and the fact that Maddie is so troubled makes Sophie want to be more involved with her."

Sally seems to disapprove of Maddie. Will she cause problems for the relationship?
"Sally is always disapproving of everything. If it's not Sally's idea then she doesn't like it, but I think Sophie's at that stage in her life where she's not that bothered what Sally thinks anymore. She's made a decision and she's going to go ahead with it. She doesn't really care what Sally thinks."

Sophie confides in Tim by revealing that she's thinking of Maddie all the time. Does Sophie feel closer to Tim now?
"This is a nice moment between Sophie and Tim because they never used to really like each other and I think Tim is starting to understand Sophie now. It's never really been brought up in conversation with Tim that Sophie is a lesbian, so it's nice for Sophie because he's not judging her - he's telling her that he thinks she likes Maddie more than she's letting on."

Do you think Sophie could be in love with Maddie?
"I wouldn't go as far to say that she is in love, but she has very strong feelings for her and is thinking about her all the time. Like I said, Sophie loves to help people and the fact that Maddie seems in need of help has made Sophie want to be with her even more."

Do you think Sophie is capable of handling all of the baggage that comes with Maddie?
"Yes, definitely. I think Sophie thinks she can help Maddie and organise her life, or at least that's what she'd like to do. Maddie having baggage or being troubled doesn't scare Sophie. I think she likes the challenge."

Is there a danger of Maddie leading Sophie astray?
"I think if Sophie isn't careful she could lead her astray, but Sophie is very grounded and has strong morals so I don't think it will be an easy thing for Maddie to do. Sophie knows who she is and what she's about, so hopefully she'll be able to resist that side of Maddie."

How would you say Maddie compares to Sophie's other girlfriends?
"She's completely different to her other girlfriends, but maybe that's what Sophie needs. Sophie has always done the chasing and I think she needs to man up a bit. With Maddie she seems to be able to do that. We've seen Sophie call Maddie's bluff, we've seen her get aggressive with Maddie when she stole the watch, and I think that was a nice side to see of Sophie because she's usually so saintly." 

Do you think Maddie and Sophie are going to make a good match?
"I think the fact that they are completely different will actually be a good thing for them. More than anything I hope they can come to some sort of understanding and learn from each other. It's lovely for me too, because I'm busy again. It's nice to have a new storyline and to be working with someone new.

"Amy who plays Maddie is like my little sister, but she's much cleverer than me! I do feel like I have to look after her though because being 18 and in a new job is quite scary, so I am there for her if she has any questions or just wants a chat."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sophie Webster will spark a showdown with her mum Sally when she comes clean over her relationship with Maddie Heath.

Homeless Maddie (Amy Kelly) has been living with the Webster family over the past few weeks, but her future under their roof is jeopardised when Sophie admits that they have become more than just friends.

Sally (Sally Dynevor) already feels that Maddie has outstayed her welcome, but when she hears that the troublemaker has been sleeping with Sophie, she becomes convinced that her daughter is being used.

Brooke Vincent, who plays Sophie, told Soaplife: "When Sally finds out about their relationship, she goes crazy - she's not happy and feels Maddie's just using Sophie to get a roof over her head.

"Sophie just goes from day to day and doesn't really think about how long Maddy's been there or whether Sally is getting annoyed with her presence. Sophie was embarrassed when Maddie nicked Kevin's bag, but she made excuses for Maddie - just like she always does.

"Sophie doesn't feel awkward about Maddie being there - it's just like she's having a friend to stop as they do really get on. It's a shock to her when she realises how unhappy Sally is about it."

Staying loyal to her new girlfriend, Sophie rejects any suggestion that Maddie could have selfish intentions.

Vincent added: "Sophie doesn't think so - I think she sees a completely different side to Maddie than everybody else does. Sally's positive Maddie is using Sophie, although Kevin's not so sure."

Coronation Street continues tonight (March 26) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Brooke Vincent (Sophie) leaving?

----------


## Kim

> Is Brooke Vincent (Sophie) leaving?


Not that I know of. There was an interview earlier this year where Brooke said she wouldn't juggle having kids and Corrie. I think Brooke has a boyfriend so who knows whether she'll leave within the next few years.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Brooke leaving the show?

I hope this is true

----------

lizann (18-04-2014), maidmarian (18-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Brooke leaving the show?
> 
> I hope this is true


Where did you hear that?  I hope it's true too (and that she takes Maddie with her).

----------

lizann (18-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

yes yes yes yes yes be true

----------


## Perdita

I have not seen anywhere she is leaving so you might be in for a disappointment

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have not seen anywhere she is leaving so you might be in for a disappointment


Damn!  :Angry:   :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where did you hear that?  I hope it's true too (and that she takes Maddie with her).


On facebook damn never believe facebook sorry

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Corrie people have no idea about who is popular and who is not amongst fans. They should pay attention to forums such as this and get rid.

----------

maidmarian (03-06-2015)

----------


## mandi29

sorry totally disagree, I think Brooke Levi Vincent is cracking as Sophie and she plays the role really well, I think that there is not enough of her especially now that she has a new love Maddie and the craziness of Maddie is going to bring so excitement im sure

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has revealed that there is a big storyline coming up for her character Sophie Webster.

Sophie has been quieter on screen in recent months, but the actress hinted that she will take centre stage again in an "exciting" new plot.

Coronation Street: Brooke Vincent as Sophie Webster
Â© ITV / Rob Evans
Brooke Vincent as Sophie Webster

"I've got a big storyline coming up, so that's exciting," Vincent said to Yahoo News. "When you go to work to say one line, it's a bit boring. So it's good and I am excited."

It was announced last month that Amy Kelly, who plays Sophie's on-screen girlfriend Maddie Heath, will be leaving the show later this year.

While details surrounding her exit are currently under wraps, Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has said that it will have repercussions for Sophie.

----------


## LouiseP

Groan !!!

----------


## swmc66

Why such secrecy about her storyline...weird

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why such secrecy about her storyline...weird


It's probably Maddie's exit storyline, which they want to keep under wraps.  It would be nice to be surprised for once.  I've seen speculation elsewhere that Maddie will die as no one's saying the door's been left open for the actress to return (but that might be just because they don't want to drop any hints).

----------


## maidmarian

I doubt  a very exciting storyline will remain so-
once  this actress becomes involved in it.

None of the others have-
Theres a first time for everything-I suppose!!

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I doubt  a very exciting storyline will remain so-
once  this actress becomes involved in it.

None of the others have-
Theres a first time for everything-I suppose!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm surprised Maddie is leaving - I thought she was one character who was going to stick around for a fair amount of time! Sophie doesn't have much luck with her love life does she?!

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm surprised Maddie is leaving - I thought she was one character who was going to stick around for a fair amount of time! Sophie doesn't have much luck with her love life does she?!


None at all!  

Stuart Blackburn wanted Maddie as a long-term love interest for Sophie I think.  I remember him being quoted as saying that Maddie would remain in Corrie for as long as he was producing (many of us groaned at that because she was a very unlikable character for the first few months).  He must be gutted the actress has decided to leave.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> None at all!  
> 
> Stuart Blackburn wanted Maddie as a long-term love interest for Sophie I think.  I remember him being quoted as saying that Maddie would remain in Corrie for as long as he was producing (many of us groaned at that because she was a very unlikable character for the first few months).  He must be gutted the actress has decided to leave.


I didn't like Maddie at first, but I have warmed to her now. It's hard to see where Sophie can go from here. I adore Tim and Sally, but now Sophie is all grown up I don't feel the need to see her as part of the family equation anymore - I wouldn't mind if she left the show tomorrow and they said she went travelling or something. I think it would be brilliant if they brought Rosie back, so Sophie would have her sister to bounce off again. Otherwise, I can't really see Sophie working with other characters. 

She's ok with Sally and Tim, but Sally and Sophie's relationship isn't as strong as Gail and David for example, who have a brilliant relationship.

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> None at all!  
> 
> Stuart Blackburn wanted Maddie as a long-term love interest for Sophie I think.  I remember him being quoted as saying that Maddie would remain in Corrie for as long as he was producing (many of us groaned at that because she was a very unlikable character for the first few months).  He must be gutted the actress has decided to leave.


I didn't like Maddie at first, but I have warmed to her now. It's hard to see where Sophie can go from here. I adore Tim and Sally, but now Sophie is all grown up I don't feel the need to see her as part of the family equation anymore - I wouldn't mind if she left the show tomorrow and they said she went travelling or something. I think it would be brilliant if they brought Rosie back, so Sophie would have her sister to bounce off again. Otherwise, I can't really see Sophie working with other characters. 

She's ok with Sally and Tim, but Sally and Sophie's relationship isn't as strong as Gail and David for example, who have a brilliant relationship.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I didn't like Maddie at first, but I have warmed to her now. It's hard to see where Sophie can go from here. I adore Tim and Sally, but now Sophie is all grown up I don't feel the need to see her as part of the family equation anymore - I wouldn't mind if she left the show tomorrow and they said she went travelling or something. I think it would be brilliant if they brought Rosie back, so Sophie would have her sister to bounce off again. Otherwise, I can't really see Sophie working with other characters. 
> 
> She's ok with Sally and Tim, but Sally and Sophie's relationship isn't as strong as Gail and David for example, who have a brilliant relationship.


I agree with all that and would add that Brooke Vincent is a very weak actress who often makes me cringe so I wouldn't be sorry to see her go.  

Helen Flanagan (Rosie) couldn't act for toffee but I found her hilarious so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.  Rosie and Sophie used to banter very entertainingly when they were younger and I'd enjoy watching that dynamic again.

----------

maidmarian (16-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It.is a bit of a pattern that Sophies love -interest
>  chose to leave.
> Perhaps SB might ponder on the reason!


Interesting observation MM.  Is Brooke Vincent a bit of a diva perhaps?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Interesting observation MM.  Is Brooke Vincent a bit of a diva perhaps?


I think I read herself and Michelle Keegan had a spat before on set, Brooke jealous of all the attention and awards Michelle was getting

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015), lizann (17-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree with all that and would add that Brooke Vincent is a very weak actress who often makes me cringe so I wouldn't be sorry to see her go.  
> 
> Helen Flanagan (Rosie) couldn't act for toffee but I found her hilarious so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.  Rosie and Sophie used to banter very entertainingly when they were younger and I'd enjoy watching that dynamic again.


Agreed - every word!!

----------


## Dazzle

> I think I read herself and Michelle Keegan had a spat before on set, Brooke jealous of all the attention and awards Michelle was getting


Interesting...  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I agree with all that and would add that Brooke Vincent is a very weak actress who often makes me cringe so I wouldn't be sorry to see her go.  
> 
> Helen Flanagan (Rosie) couldn't act for toffee but I found her hilarious so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.  Rosie and Sophie used to banter very entertainingly when they were younger and I'd enjoy watching that dynamic again.


I couldn't imagine Helen Flanagan in any other acting role, but I really did think she was brilliant as Rosie. A very entertaining character and she really lifted Sophie and made her more interesting too. I hope she comes back one day. I agree that Brooke Vincent isn't a strong actress, I do think Corrie needs to lose a few characters but that's for a different thread entirely.




> I think I read herself and Michelle Keegan had a spat before on set, Brooke jealous of all the attention and awards Michelle was getting


Doesn't surprise me. I bet most of the Corrie actors are divas aren't they?!

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2015)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I agree with all that and would add that Brooke Vincent is a very weak actress who often makes me cringe so I wouldn't be sorry to see her go.  
> 
> Helen Flanagan (Rosie) couldn't act for toffee but I found her hilarious so I wouldn't mind seeing her again.  Rosie and Sophie used to banter very entertainingly when they were younger and I'd enjoy watching that dynamic again.


I couldn't imagine Helen Flanagan in any other acting role, but I really did think she was brilliant as Rosie. A very entertaining character and she really lifted Sophie and made her more interesting too. I hope she comes back one day. I agree that Brooke Vincent isn't a strong actress, I do think Corrie needs to lose a few characters but that's for a different thread entirely.




> I think I read herself and Michelle Keegan had a spat before on set, Brooke jealous of all the attention and awards Michelle was getting


Doesn't surprise me. I bet most of the Corrie actors are divas aren't they?!

----------


## lizann

> I think I read herself and Michelle Keegan had a spat before on set, Brooke jealous of all the attention and awards Michelle was getting


kym marsh another diva who clashes with co stars too 

sophie should take off to see rosie or sian for a long holiday or go off to portugal with linda and katy and take maria with her

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015)

----------


## mandi29

Am I the only one who thinks Brooke is amazing,,,, she has been on corrie just over ten years and grown p with the show, she has had some really good stories to do as well,,,, I loved the learning she was a lesbian and dealing with that, falling in love with her best friend and having to deal with that also, hiding the fact she was a lesbian, and then the accident and all.... She is a strong character she has just not been given the right story lines after Sasha left,,,, until maddie (Amy) arrived that is, I love maddie and have done from day one, I know she got a lot of bad press at first and that's not fair, this was her first acting role... But she has grown to be liked and now will be sadly missed.... Think Sasha should come back but the problem there is if she would stay in the soap cause I think we need a long term girlfriend for Sophie and a child for her to deal with the grown up world...   So I am team Brooke and she can do no wrong I'm my eyes xx

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I the only one who thinks Brooke is amazing,,,, she has been on corrie just over ten years and grown p with the show, she has had some really good stories to do as well,,,, I loved the learning she was a lesbian and dealing with that, falling in love with her best friend and having to deal with that also, hiding the fact she was a lesbian, and then the accident and all.... She is a strong character she has just not been given the right story lines after Sasha left,,,, until maddie (Amy) arrived that is, I love maddie and have done from day one, I know she got a lot of bad press at first and that's not fair, this was her first acting role... But she has grown to be liked and now will be sadly missed.... Think Sasha should come back but the problem there is if she would stay in the soap cause I think we need a long term girlfriend for Sophie and a child for her to deal with the grown up world...   So I am team Brooke and she can do no wrong I'm my eyes xx


I doubt if you're the only one who thinks Brooke is amazing, but I'd say you're definitely in the minority.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's her terrible acting and the shrieking I have a problem with not so much the storylines (although they have been dire at times).  I hated Maddie at first because she was written to be so devious and unlikeable but she improved a lot and I'm a bit sad to see her go now.

As far as a long term girlfriend for Sophie goes, the trouble is finding an actress who will fit the role (unlike Jenna, although I had nothing against her acting) and who wants to stay in Corrie long term.  

A stable relationship and kids would be good somewhere down the line but perhaps Sophie would do best forgetting about romance for a while and concentrating on further eduction or a career?  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (01-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> A stable relationship and kids would be good somewhere down the line but perhaps Sophie would do best forgetting about romance for a while and concentrating on further education or a *career*?


Are you implying working in Dev's corner shop is not a career ???   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> A stable relationship and kids would be good somewhere down the line but perhaps Sophie would do best forgetting about romance for a while and concentrating on further education or a *career*?


Are you implying working in Dev's corner shop is not a career ???   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Are you implying working in Dev's corner shop is not a career ???


Absolutely not!  My fingers slipped on the keyboard...

----------

Perdita (01-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Seriously though, Sophie could do with getting some ambition to make her more interesting, not because I look down on her working in a shop.  An interesting career would do the character a world of good.

----------

maidmarian (01-06-2015), Perdita (01-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The death of Maddie Heath will spark a "coming of age" storyline for her girlfriend Sophie Webster.

Maddie, played by Amy Kelly, was killed off in Monday evening's double bill (June 1) as the injuries she sustained in the recent explosion on the Street proved fatal.

Corrie's producer Stuart Blackburn has now spoken about Maddie's demise and its repercussions for the first time, explaining why the door wasn't left open for her to return.

Asked whether it was an easy decision to kill her off, Blackburn replied: "No! I think Amy is an absolutely fantastic actress and Maddie was a great character. She's been spot on from the word go, but you can't do something like this and not have consequences. 

"The Websters are right at the heart of this. I've also been banging on for ages about how good Brooke Vincent is. I think people forget - they just think, 'Oh it's Sophie Webster, she's been in it for ages'. 

"You can see here how wonderful she is, so I wanted to make sure there was some movement there. It's tough, though - it's always tough making decisions like that."

Kelly announced her decision to leave Coronation Street in February, explaining that she wanted to "gain more experience" away from the soap and "explore and improve [her] craft". She has since been cast in new ITV series Jericho.

Speaking further about the aftermath of Maddie's death, Blackburn continued: "It's a coming of age story for Sophie. She is going to cope, she's going to deal with it, she'll look after the funeral and she'll sort it her way. 

"Obviously it's agony for her, but I think it's time that Kevin and Sally started seeing her as a young woman rather than a girl. That's partly what the story is about."

Maddie's exit followed the death of Kal Nazir (Jimi Mistry), who failed to make it out of the burning Victoria Court building in time after helping to rescue Amy Barlow from the blaze.

Asked whether he ever considered a higher death count, Blackburn replied: "No - I think you can overdo it and you have to be so careful with this. You can cross a line where it stops being credible and it looks like you're being really, really callous with characters, so no."

In a dark twist, Maddie is taking a shocking secret to the grave with her - as she was the only character who knew that Jenny Bradley was planning to kidnap Kevin's young son Jack on the night of the fire.

Unstable Jenny now thinks she has got away with it and will soon resume her plan, but upcoming episodes will see Sophie's suspicions grow - especially when she hears the strange message that Maddie left on her phone just before the explosion.

----------

lizann (03-06-2015), maidmarian (02-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

cannot see the actress maturing myself. She was'nt very helpful when Kevin and Sally were trying to get help for Maddie.

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), lizann (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley comes under serious pressure tonight (June 3) as Sophie Webster's suspicions are reignited.

When Sophie (Brooke Vincent) listens to her old voicemails in order to remember Maddie Heath, she is shocked to find a message that she hasn't heard before - the one Maddie left on the night of the fire.

Although Maddie never got the chance to explain herself properly, Sophie is horrified to hear her late girlfriend admitting that she was right about Jenny (Sally Ann Matthews).

Later, Sophie plays the voicemail to Jenny and Kevin and demands an explanation. Has Jenny been backed into a corner?

Â© ITV
Jenny reacts badly to Sophie's suspicions

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (03-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

sophie should go off travelling for maddie

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> sophie should go off travelling for maddie


ha ha ha for you you mean, so she is off the screen!! lol

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015), Perdita (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Corrie people have no idea about who is popular and who is not amongst fans. They should pay attention to forums such as this and get rid.


And they have strange ideas about which
relationships - we will.think are wonderful!!!!

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

Sophies voice gets on my nerves. Does'nt sound like a manchester accent to me. Her screaming and ranting and tears are very boring.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Does the accent matter? We all have an accent regardless of where we were raised or born or where we lived and picked up an accent ..

----------


## swmc66

Her accent doesnt fit with the rest of the family. Considering she has always lived with them and in Manchester. It just bugs me but i am sure it doesnt others

----------


## maidmarian

> Does the accent matter? We all have an accent regardless of where we were raised or born or where we lived and picked up an accent ..


In.general.I agree -but so much is made of
Corrie being of and from Manchester.
The character and the actress were born*
and have lived in the area all their lives -
so perhaps the accent grates on others 
from Manchester.
Other characters who.have lived elsewhere
do have others accents!!

My issue with "SophieS" voice is how harsh
and jarring it is - but perhaps thats how
the actress feel it should sound ??!!

*Droylesden??

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

Apparently she was born and raised in greater manchester in an area i am not familiar with. Must be how she emphasises her words then!

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sophies voice gets on my nerves. Does'nt sound like a manchester accent to me. Her screaming and ranting and tears are very boring.





> My issue with "SophieS" voice is how harsh
> and jarring it is - but perhaps thats how
> the actress feel it should sound ??!!


I totally agree about her voice (though as a Welshie I don't notice her accent).  Her constant shrieking is like nails down a blackboard to me.  She's so much better when she downplays it like in the scene with Carla in the cafe.

----------

maidmarian (04-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Are you implying working in Dev's corner shop is not a career ???


It's a job.  Some people never want a career.  Nice to see someone doing a normal job I think.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Am I the only one who thinks Brooke is amazing,,,, she has been on corrie just over ten years and grown p with the show, she has had some really good stories to do as well,,,, I loved the learning she was a lesbian and dealing with that, falling in love with her best friend and having to deal with that also, hiding the fact she was a lesbian, and then the accident and all.... She is a strong character she has just not been given the right story lines after Sasha left,,,, until maddie (Amy) arrived that is, I love maddie and have done from day one, I know she got a lot of bad press at first and that's not fair, this was her first acting role... But she has grown to be liked and now will be sadly missed.... Think Sasha should come back but the problem there is if she would stay in the soap cause I think we need a long term girlfriend for Sophie and a child for her to deal with the grown up world...   So I am team Brooke and she can do no wrong I'm my eyes xx


I like Sophie too.

----------


## LouiseP

> It's a job.  Some people never want a career.  Nice to see someone doing a normal job I think.


they all do normal jobs, don't they ? Factory, pub, kebab shop, Dev's , cab office. All normal jobs.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> they all do normal jobs, don't they ? Factory, pub, kebab shop, Dev's , cab office. All normal jobs.


Yes, and that's good.  I was just making the point that big careers don't matter to everyone.  I don't think it would make Sophie more interesting.

----------

maidmarian (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Kevin Webster is about to see a lot more of Sophie in Coronation Street.

Actress Brooke Vincent has revealed that Sophie will leave her job at Dev's shop to work for her dad.

As Sophie gets ready for the service, Kevin asks her if she is having doubts about going through with the wedding. Sophie assures him that she is doing the right thing

Â© ITV
Michael Le Vell and Brooke Vincent as Kevin and Sophie in Coronation Street

"Sophie starts bossing her dad about," Vincent told Radio Times. "She'll be working for Kevin's expanded business, and we see her grow up a bit."

After Sophie lost her partner Maddie in the Victoria Court fire, Vincent is pleased that her future storylines will focus more on her professional life.

"We'll see her working in the garage rather than getting another girlfriend and something else going wrong," explained the actress. "I would like for her to have another girlfriend in the future, but I think it's good that we're seeing a different side to her as she advances her career."

Her new role as a "bossy businesswoman" did come with a downside for Vincent, though: "I am quite gutted about the fact that I'm going to be outside all the time and will get really cold."

Coronation Street topped the soap ratings on Wednesday (September 9) as Tracy Barlow was arrested for the Victoria Court Fire.

Digital Spy recently spoke to Michael Le Vell and Brooke Vincent about the shock return of Jenny Bradley (Sally Ann Matthews) and the upcoming live episode.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz3ldJnugnj

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> After Sophie lost her partner Maddie in the Victoria Court fire, Vincent is pleased that her future storylines will focus more on her professional life.


It's a coincidence that we discussed the possibility of Sophie focussing on a career instead of the next girlfriend a few months back.  It sounds like a good move for the character.

----------


## maidmarian

> It's a coincidence that we discussed the possibility of Sophie focussing on a career instead of the next girlfriend a few months back.  It sounds like a good move for the character.


Perhaps -Kevin will open a branch abroad
(Yorks?) and she could work there!!

More seriously -it would be an improvement.
It would be good to see a young female
character have a career- in time could 
start own business?

Her relationships got very???. A male
character behaving  as she has done would
have received more criticism?

Which just leaves "the voice"- which as she
doesnt seem to speak like that when interviewed
personally- has either decided or been advised
is appropriate for the part. !!!!

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Perdita

Brooke Vincent will be taking a break from Coronation Street.

The actress, who plays Sophie Webster, will step off the cobbles next year for eight weeks to star in a play as a pregnant mum.

Coronation Street: Brooke Vincent as Sophie Webster
Â© ITV / Rob Evans
Brooke Vincent as Sophie Webster

It will mark Vincent's first experience of live theatre, and The Mirror reports that it won't cause an issue for the ITV soap as they have been given enough notice.

She is contracted until next summer on Corrie.

The play will be based at Salford's Lowry Theatre, and Vincent could also tour the UK with the production.

This week, viewers will see her character Sophie receive a stake in her dad Kevin's (Michael Le Vell) garage. Back in September, the actress spoke about the new role for Sophie as a "bossy businesswoman".

http://bcove.me/k6nqyk26


Speaking to *Digital Spy*, Vincent revealed she was fed up with being asked about playing a lesbian.

----------


## Perdita

Brooke Vincent's break from Coronation Street will not happen until next September, the actress has revealed.

It was previously announced that the Sophie Webster star would be taking some time off to appear in a play next year.

Vincent wrote in Reveal: "I will say that I am not engaged or pregnant, but I am off timetable from Corrie for eight weeks next September to perform in a play!"

She added that she will explain everything, "but not until early next year".

It has been reported that the break will not cause an issue for Coronation Street, as enough notice has been given.

Her first live theatre role, Vincent will star in the play as a pregnant mum at Salford's Lowry Theatre. She may also tour the UK with the production.

This week's episodes see her character Sophie get a stake in her father Kevin's (Michael Le Vell) garage​.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has spoken about what to expect from her character Sophie Webster as she begins her first business venture on the soap.

Vincent's character Sophie Webster turned 21 on the show recently, and dad Kevin gave her a 21% share in his garage business as a present. 

Speaking to ​This Morning​ about the present, the actress said: "When I knew I was going to have some of the business, because I don't have a going-to-work outfit [on the show]... I wanted Sophie, even though she works in a garage, to look like Carla Connor. 

"So me and Alex from costume, we went shopping and I was so excited because I could buy a work wardrobe."   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans can rest easy - Brooke Vincent looks set to be on the show for the foreseeable future.

It was announced last year that the actress, who plays Weatherfield's Sophie Webster, would be taking some time off to appear in a play.

Vincent will take on the role of 19-year-old mum Mary Adams in a production of Be My Baby at Manchester's Lowry Theatre.

Her theatre commitments mean that Vincent will be away from the show for an eight-week period, starting in September of this year.

However, it seems that her future with the ITV soap is safe, as she signed a new one-year deal back in February.

So Sophie should be on our screens for at least another year, with lots of action-packed storylines reportedly being lined up for the feisty character.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2016), Glen1 (20-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street fans can rest easy - Brooke Vincent looks set to be on the show for the foreseeable future.


Great news...

----------

Perdita (20-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Brooke Vincent's three-month absence from Coronation Street will be explained away by having her character Sophie Webster leave for Miami.
Upcoming episodes of the ITV soap will see Sophie get a call from her sister Rosie, who invites her to the US for a break.
But dad Kevin (Michael Le Vell) will be loathe to see her go, what with shrewd Sophie having just secured a lucrative contract for the garage.
Scenes to be broadcast on Friday 14 October find Kevin laying down the law and telling Sophie that there's no way he can spare her for three months. So will Sophie end up exiting in the face of her dad's opposition?

Actress Brooke Vincent has played the role of Sophie since 2004 but is set to make her stage debut tonight (4 October) in 1960s-set Be My Baby alongside Hi-de-Hi! star Ruth Madoc at Salford's Lowry Theatre.


Radio Times

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent is celebrating after signing up for another year on the cobbles
Corrie star Brooke Vincent is celebrating after signing up for another year on the cobbles, The Sun on Sunday can reveal.
ITV bosses signed a fresh contract with the actress – the Street’s Sophie Webster – after she returned to the soap following a break.
And sources said they want to develop her character’s relationship with on-screen sister Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan).
One said: “Brooke’s new contract is for another year, and begins in May.
“On screen, she and Rosie will soon be seen joining forces to try and hunt down the troll who causes their mum Sally issues.
“The producers love Brooke and they were happy to let her take time off. But now she is back, she is very committed to the show.”

----------


## Perdita

Is going to be on Dancing On Ice next year  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

she is getting an older love interest, an old friend of sally

----------


## Perdita

> she is getting an older love interest, an old friend of sally


Female??

----------


## lizann

> Female??


yes lawyer female school friend of sally

----------

Perdita (05-06-2018)

----------


## swmc66

So she has become a manager after no experience

----------


## Perdita

The Sophie Webster actress has launched Oh So B.


Brooke Vincent has got a brand new business venture to sink her teeth into.

The Coronation Street actress, who has played Sophie Webster on the soap since 2004, has launched Oh So B, her own brand which features a range of planners that contain a "daily dose of positivity".

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about the launch of her new venture, Brooke said: "It came about because I knew I wanted to start a business. I've wanted to do it for years, I just wasn't sure what to do.


Â©  ITV

"With my love of fashion and work, it comes that I need to be organised. I love stationery, planners and notebooks so it just seemed the right thing to do."

So would Brooke ever pack in acting to concentrate on her business exploits full time?

"The thing is with acting, I've got a really good job at the minute and it's quite day to day. But when you're a jobbing actor, you need another focus," she said.

"If I did decide to ever leave Corrie, I've got something else to keep my mind ticking over really."


Oh So B, planners
Â©  BROOKE VINCENT

Brooke, 26, recently showed off a brand-new pink hairstyle for a Halloween night out.

But don't expect to see a punk Sophie Webster on the cobbles anytime soon, as Brooke's transformation was down to a wig.

"If I wasn't in Corrie, I would have any colour hair. I'd be crazy with it," she said.

"It's literally because they are like, 'Sophie Webster can't have that, Sophie Webster can't have that.' And I'm allergic to hair dye so I'm sticking with the wigs at the minute."


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

brooke is pregnant

----------


## Perdita

> brooke is pregnant


Wonder how they will write her out when she goes on maternity leave... going off with Paula or she leaves because they broke up????  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has confirmed Sophie Webster's exit storyline, as Brooke Vincent goes on maternity leave.

Sophie will leave the cobbles to go traveling in Cambodia in scenes airing next week.

Last night's episodes (September 30) set up the exit storyline, as Sophie prepares for her first day at college. Sophie isn't feeling the new course, though, and Paula Martin (Stirling Gallacher) notices her looking wistfully at a picture of Kate Connor enjoying herself abroad.

Later this week, Kevin Webster's sister Debbie (Sue Devaney) returns to Weatherfield to break the news that their Auntie Vi has passed away. Vi has left Debbie Â£200,000 in her will, but Debbie wants Kevin to take the money instead.

Also noticing that Sophie is struggling with college, Debbie offers encouragement and tells her to follow her heart.

Kevin eventually decides to split the money between himself, Sophie, Rosie, and Jack.

Next Wednesday (October 9) is Brooke Vincent's final episode before her break. Paula tells Sophie that she should forget about college, proposing instead that they should get away from Weatherfield and go traveling in Cambodia together.

Paula wants to leave tonight and Sophie agrees. But this turns out to be a ruse. Paula doesn't actually want to go to Cambodia, but pretended to so that Sophie would be persuaded to go traveling.



Digital spy

----------

tammyy2j (03-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sophie go travelling alone or to meet up with Kate there?

----------


## tammyy2j

So just like that off to Cambodia, all done in half a day

----------

Brucie (10-10-2019), lizann (10-10-2019), parkerman (10-10-2019)

----------


## Brucie

> So just like that off to Cambodia, all done in half a day


Laughable!

----------

lizann (10-10-2019), parkerman (10-10-2019), tammyy2j (10-10-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> So just like that off to Cambodia, all done in half a day


It happens all the time in Soaps. People just decide at midday they'd like to go off round the world and by 4 o'clock, they have the flights booked, the accommodation sorted, all packed and on their way. Just like real life...er....

----------

Brucie (11-10-2019), lizann (10-10-2019), tammyy2j (10-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> It happens all the time in Soaps. People just decide at midday they'd like to go off round the world and by 4 o'clock, they have the flights booked, the accommodation sorted, all packed and on their way. Just like real life...er....


 all my holidays are super fast like this  :Stick Out Tongue:  if only

----------

Brucie (11-10-2019), Perdita (10-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ture-contract/

No return date yet ....... is that why Stirling has left Corrie???

----------

